# 

## daggulka

Tak więc .... doszły mnie słuchy stąd i zowąd, że jednak wielu forumowiczów ma inne plany na wykorzystanie czasu po zlocie niż  afterparty.

Zakładałam, iż zrobimy jedno wielkie ogólne afterparty gdzieś niedaleko Urzutu- bez rozbić na pikniki w ogródkach okolicznych forumowiczów .... czyli:
ALBO WSZYSCY ALBO NIKT (pomijając forumowiczów którzy wracają w ten sam dzień do domu lub po prostu nie mają ochoty w tym uczestniczyć).

Dlatego chciałabym rozeznać sytuację, ile faktycznie osób i kto byłby chętny na taką imprezkę gdzieś w agroturystyce przy ognichu z ewentualnym noclegiem  na luzie po oficjalnym zlocie .... ponieważ nie wiem, czy jest sens w ogóle tym się zajmować  :Wink2:  
*
BARDZO PROSZĘ WSZYSTKICH ZLOTOWICZÓW O WYPEŁNIENIE ANKIETY - można uzasadniać .*

----------


## Joskul

Pierwsza jestem  :big grin:   Moje uzasadnienie: zanim się odważę odezwać już koniec imprezy, a potem żałuję, że nie zdążyłam  :oops:

----------


## sylvia1

ja bym chciała ale nie mogę...  no nie mogę... niestety

----------


## gawel

TAK  :Wink2:

----------


## wu

*Dagguś* powiem tak jeśli pojadę z dzieckiem to raczej wracać bedziemy w ten sam dzień bo co to za imprezka jak ktoś musi siedzieć przy śpiącym maluszku ale jeśli by się złożyło ze synkiem zaopiekowałaby się babcia to wtedy jak najbardziej chętna bym była na afterparty  :big grin:   nie głosowałam bo nie ma takiej opcji  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

czy można w trakcie ankietowania dodac jeszcze jedną opcję? jak to zrobić?  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

Chyba nie można, jeśli głosy już są oddane  :Roll:  
*Daggulka*, ja się od jakiegoś czasu zastanawiam nad tym afterparty   :Roll:  
Więc na razie głosu nie oddaję  :oops:

----------


## frosch

jasne 













ze TAK !!!!  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## anjamen

ja nie bede sie afterparterowac....

----------


## daggulka

*ok ... w porządku ... to ustalmy że  jeśli ktos jest niepewny niech nie oddaje na razie głosu  *

----------


## daggulka

> jasne 
> 
> ze TAK !!!!


no to dawaj w te pędy głos do ankiety  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> jasne 
> 
> ze TAK !!!!  
> 
> 
> no to dawaj w te pędy głos do ankiety


przeca dalach, co sie czepiosz   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## skaba

dołączam do niepewnych.. zależy czy będę sama.. z mężem.. z meżem i z dzieckiem.. czy np. z Wusią  :Wink2:  jednak większe prawdopodobieństwo, ze będę wracała w tym samym dniu do domu..  :cry:

----------


## Gosiek33

Nie będę na 90 % nie będę

----------


## wu

*Skabusia* co by nie było jak sama pojedziesz to Cię zabierzemy z przyjemnością  :big grin:   z małżem też jakby co bo szczypli jesteście to wytrzymacie z fotelikiem w razie czego  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*wuska* podrzuc mlodego babci   :cool:  
raz w roku mozesz zrobic wyjatek
sprawa priorytetowa   :Wink2:

----------


## wu

*Żaba* w tym roku już raz zrobiłam wyjątek  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

nie pamietam zeby mnie dotyczyl   :Roll:

----------


## anjamen

u mnie byla  :cool:

----------


## wu

*Żaba* ja pamiętam że miałaś do mnie zaglądnąć i też nic  :Confused:

----------


## wu

*Anusia* i było superancko  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> u mnie byla


u ciebie byla z Piotrusiem 
o ile dobrze pamietam   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> *Żaba* ja pamiętam że miałaś do mnie zaglądnąć i też nic


co sie odwlecze to nie uciecze 
 :cool:

----------


## wu

*Żabko* ostatnio byłam całkiem samiusieńka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Browar

a czy po afterparty jest przewidziana jeszcze jakaś impreza dla wytrwałych?   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## frosch

> *Żabko* ostatnio byłam całkiem samiusieńka


  :ohmy:  <foch>   :Roll:   :Evil:

----------


## wu

no ja niby cierpliwa jestem  :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Ja nie mam czym wrocic do Krakowa po 20, tak wiec na 95% zostane. No chyba, ze jakis transport bede miala inny tego samego dnia.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

Małgos ... no i bardzo dobrze, po co chcesz sie po nocach włóczyć  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

Jeśli przyjadę, to najprawdopodobniej sama i samochodem. Będę więc wolna i swobodna i jak trzeba, to zostanę. Na wszelki wypadek wezmę pare kocy, nocnik i baniak wody. Jak zajdzie koniecznośc, przenocuję w samochodzie i jeszcze kogoś moge przenocować   :cool:

----------


## amalfi

Kurcze, nie przeczytałam uwaznie. Jak agroturystyka, to nie muszę brac nocnika i kocy. Bardfo chętnie.

----------


## gawel

no spoko jest wszystkoco potzreba  :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

A tak tylko mi sie zamarzyło, bo nie lubie sie w luksusie mordować   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
Tak bym sobie w namiocie przenocowala na przykład.

----------


## gawel

Namioty można rozbijac jak najbardziej jest miejsca bardzo dużo nie ma sprawy  :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Ja chętnie pokontynuuję party.
Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

ja też. Dopóki mi Mysz nie padnie (Konkubina). Paść może szybko bo nosi wielki brzuch z potomkiem  :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

bo o 21 w domu to trochę wstyd...

----------


## daggulka

wysłałam wczoraj dużo informacji na priv - starałam się wszystkim zlotowiczom, ale może być opcja że kogoś niechcący pominęłam .... z oczami na zapałkach wysyłałam  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

tak więc - głosować- kochani , bo ta ankieta pozwoli na określić ile osób brać pod uwagę organizując afterparty  :Wink2:

----------


## MonikaC

Ja niestety nie bo będziemy z małym.

----------


## daggulka

> a czy po afterparty jest przewidziana jeszcze jakaś impreza dla wytrwałych?    
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> Browar


ty się nie wygłupiaj ino głos mi tu ładnie oddawaj ... tak jak wszyscy .... nie ukrywam, że najbardziej zależy mi na tych "na tak"   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

jak ktoś będzie miał siłę zwłoki me ze sobą targać to się piszę
ino na czuby butów ochraniancze gotowić trza   :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

boshe ...następny malkontent   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:   ... nie jęcz ino głosuj ... na tak oczywiście  :big grin:

----------


## Anoleiz

to ja na tak... bo i tak planowałam jakiś nocleg w okolicy tylko nic jeszcze nie zdążyłam załatwić, to by było jak znalazł

 :oops:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pasie

My też raczej nie bo bedziemy z dzieciorami a następnego dnia nad morze ruszamy  :Roll:

----------


## manieq82

> ja też. Dopóki mi Mysz nie padnie (Konkubina). Paść może szybko bo nosi wielki brzuch z potomkiem


no właśnie u nas to samo i 2 Lipca teoretycznie finisz...
Nie oddałem głosu bo nie wiem ale wiadomo że to "Prezes" rządzi i kwestia sił małżonki - ale pewnie nie damy rady  :sad:

----------


## stukpuk

My powinniśmy zostać na imprezie na 90%  :Wink2:   Tylko bez noclegu, i tak nie będem pił i wracamy an nocleg do Warszawy.

----------


## justyna_m

My niestety nie  :sad:  

nocujemy w Łodzi i musimy wrócić w normalnych godzinach  :Roll:

----------


## Anisia3

A ja bym została, gdyby mama zgodziła sie siedziec z dziećmi dwa dni sama. Ale wątpię, zeby sie udało.

----------


## stukpuk

> My niestety nie  
> 
> nocujemy w Łodzi i musimy wrócić w normalnych godzinach


A czym planujecie jechać na Zlot?  :Wink2:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> My niestety nie  
> 
> nocujemy w Łodzi i musimy wrócić w normalnych godzinach 
> 
> 
> A czym planujecie jechać na Zlot?


jedziemy autkiem 

ale jedziemy już w środę do Łodzi do siosry męża a w sobotę na zlot

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


A kiedy planujecie powrót?  :Roll:

----------


## malka

Ja nie ankietuję chwilowo.....choć powiem tak ,na zlot mogę się nie wyrobić czasowo (do 20 ),ale afterparty biore pod uwagę   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Malka ... kobito , nie rób mi tego ... czamu Cie na zlocie nie bedzie?   :ohmy:   :Roll:  
No ale skoro już faktycznie nie zdążysz na zlot .... to jak najbardziej zapraszam na afterparty  :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


stuku pamiętałam o Tobie i gdybyśmy jechali tylko na zlot to z pewnością bym zaproponowała, że Cie zabierzemy!!! wracamy w sobotę po zlocie do Łodzi a w niedzielę do Kołobrzegu.

----------


## malka

Daggulka,ja  na uszach stanę   co by przyjechać   :big grin:  Jednak są sytuacje niezależne ode mnie i mogę się nie wyrobić - ale na poimprezową imprezę  winnam dojechać   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

ja głosuję na NIE - muszę być 28 w innym miejscu - chyba że cos się zmieni   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

Wyniki sa slabo zachecajace jak na razie. Moze sie okazac, ze jednak na podgrupach sie skonczy...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> Wyniki sa slabo zachecajace jak na razie. Moze sie okazac, ze jednak na podgrupach sie skonczy...


dlaczego?  :ohmy:  
Tak powiedzialo juz 13 osob 
niektore przyjada z _osobami towarzyskimi_ , np. ja   :Lol:  
to juz spora grupka

----------


## daggulka

froschka ....no pewnie, że tak .... z osobami towarzyszącymi to już będzie z 20 ludzia ... na 100% ankieta ruszy się jutro , bo w weekend zawsze mało ludziów na forum .... mam 25 wiadomości na priv nieodebranych od ludzi ... jeszcze nie przeczytali i nie wiedza o ankiecie  :Wink2:  

nawet dla tych 20 - warto zrobić afterparty .... fajni ludzie się zapisują    :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

> froschka ....no pewnie, że tak .... z osobami towarzyszącymi to już będzie z 20 ludzia ... na 100% ankieta ruszy się jutro , bo w weekend zawsze mało ludziów na forum .... mam 25 wiadomości na priv nieodebranych od ludzi ... jeszcze nie przeczytali i nie wiedza o ankiecie  
> 
> nawet dla tych 20 - warto zrobić afterparty .... *fajni ludzie się* *zapisują*


Święta prawda.........same rodzynki  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Nie o to chodziło, że się narzucam, tylko myślałem ,że raźniej by było na 2 autka wracać  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Stuk ...wszyscy na forum są fajni ...więc ktokolwiek by się nie zapisal ... będzie warto zrobić i będzie super  :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...



 :big grin:   ale nawet nie pomyślałam, że się narzucasz  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Bo ja się tylko chciałem podrzucić  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Roll:  
To komu będe śpiewał w samochodzie?  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

ło matko i córko ... czy Wy z tymi kilometrowymi cycatami  możecie sie na priv przenieść  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Roll:  

bo zgubimy sens wątku  :big tongue:

----------


## stukpuk

> ło matko i córko ... czy Wy z tymi kilometrowymi cycatami  możecie sie na priv przenieść    
> 
> bo zgubimy sens wątku

----------


## daggulka

sie nie fochuj .... wiesz , że ja niezłośliwa bestia ... a tylko wewontku pilnuje coby się nie rozmył   :oops:   :Roll:   :big tongue:

----------


## joola

Ja jeszcze nie wiem, ale stawiam jakieś 70% na tak. 
ps. Bo jak się okaże, że ja fajna nie jestem, to zostawiam sobie 30% na  powiedzenie nie  :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dzisiaj jestem na tak  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gawel

WOW   :ohmy:  , nie moge sie doczekać  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Ja jeszcze nie wiem, ale stawiam jakieś 70% na tak. 
> ps. Bo jak się okaże, że ja fajna nie jestem, to zostawiam sobie 30% na  powiedzenie nie


Joola ... czyli w takim razie na 150 % będziesz .... bo Ty fajna jesteś i nikomu nie wciśniesz że jest inaczej   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## anetina

ja niestety nie  :sad:   :cry:  

będziemy jak coś z dzieckiem, więc nie wchodzi dalsza impreza w rachubę  :sad:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> froschka ....no pewnie, że tak .... z osobami towarzyszącymi to już będzie z 20 ludzia ... na 100% ankieta ruszy się jutro , bo w weekend zawsze mało ludziów na forum .... mam 25 wiadomości na priv nieodebranych od ludzi ... jeszcze nie przeczytali i nie wiedza o ankiecie  
> 
> nawet dla tych 20 - warto zrobić afterparty .... *fajni ludzie się* *zapisują*   
> 
> 
> Święta prawda.........same rodzynki




wrednoty   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
buuuuuuuuuuu   :cry:

----------


## sSiwy12

Witajcie. Z braku chwilowego dostępu do cywilizacji - dopiero teraz. OCZYWIŚCIE, TAK

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  Ja to bym na siebie nie krzyczał tylko na ........





























*.......dagullke*  :Roll:   Bo to zła dziewczyna........  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

jasssne ... jak zwykle wszystko na mnie   :Roll:   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> jasssne ... jak zwykle wszystko na mnie


Co to za  zaśmiecanie wątku?  :Wink2:   :Roll:  
Idę coś pożytecznego zrobić (podlać nawozem tą twoją wybraną roślinke)  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

nooo, teraz gadasz do rzeczy  :big grin:

----------


## Bigbeat

Więc w moim (a raczej w naszym) przypadku jest tak:
1. Na noc na pewno nie zostajemy - primo: kasa, secundo: będziemy z małoletnią królewną
2. Jeśli atmosfera będzie OK (bo tutaj praktyka pokazuje, że atmosfera w realu potrafi diamoetralnie różnić się od atmosfery w virtualu) to napewno pojedziemy na jakiś czas.

Reasumując: chyba raczej prawie napewno tak, ale bez nocowania.

@Daga: w takim kontekście mam zagłosować na tak, czy nie głosować?

----------


## daggulka

Bigbeat - no pewnie, że na tak ... nawet jeśli w Urzucie atmosferka bedzie bardziej ...hm... uroczysta, oficjalna to gwarantuję Ci , że na afterpartry bedzie kompletny brak krępacji i swojskie pogaduchy  :big grin:  . Nie może Was zabraknąć   :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

----------


## nitubaga

... ja zagłosowałam na tak  :smile:  ale jest jedno *ale...* - moje Bączki... jeśli coś się pokiełbasi... dam znać, że jednak nie   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

mówiłam że w życiu nie mozna nic planować - podobno z naszch planów to na Górze sie śmieją   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

właśnie się okazało że szkolenie kończy mi się nie 28 czerwca a 18 czerwca i spokojnie mogę się z wami zintegrować   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


chyba że znowu cosik wypanie   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

jaaaaacieeee...zuzanka ... jaaaak sie cieszeeee  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
nooo, kochana...to mysle , ze bezstresowo mozesz także zając sie konferansjerką na zlocie   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> jaaaaacieeee...zuzanka ... jaaaak sie cieszeeee    
> nooo, kochana...to mysle , ze bezstresowo mozesz także zając sie konferansjerką na zlocie


eeeeeeeeeeee Daggulka a nie przeginasz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

to funkcja idealna dla ciebie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

tia ... dwie setki, relanium i moge wychodzić   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> tia ... dwie setki, relanium i moge wychodzić


ja się produkowałam przed komisja w sobotę i chyba na jakiś czas mam dosyć ale wespół w zespół damy radę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Martinezio

Ekhm... Z "małym opóźnieniem", ale oddałem swój głos w ankiecie - niestety na "Nie", gdyż w tym czasie planujemy przeprowadzkę już do nowego i nie bardzo będzie czas na tego typu przyjemności :/ W ogóle, to _jeśli_ już wpadnę na zlocicho, to tylko na chwilę pokazać swój ugly face, zjeść kiełbachę jakąś i wracam do roboty przy chacie - terminy gonią, niestety...

----------


## OK

Po rozważeniu wszystkich za i przeciw niestety głosuję na 'nie'  :sad:  
Ale mam nadzieję, że jak się, daj Boże, coś pozmienia, to mnie jednak weźmiecie ze sobą?

----------


## Depi

Ja tam mogę ominąć zlot, byleby afterparty zaliczyć  :Lol: 

Czy można głosować 2 razy?  :wink: 

Właściwie to mi zaświtało, żebyśmy może, skoro już ma być afterek, to może ktoś ma ochotę na biforkę?  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

*BARDZO PROSZĘ WSZYSTKICH CHĘTNYCH NA AFTERPARTY ANKIETOWAĆ- PONIEWAŻ MUSIMY WIEDZIEĆ ILE OSÓB JEST NA "TAK" COBY GOSPODYNI WIEDZIAŁA ILE JEDZONKA PRZYGOTOWAĆ * 

*JEŚLI KTOŚ JEST Z OSOBĄ TOWARZYSZĄCĄ - PROSZĘ WPISAĆ W WEWONTKU ... NA SAM KONIEC PODLICZĘ I WSZYSTKO BĘDZIE JASNE JAK SŁOŃCE  * 

*Jeśli ktos zagłosowal na nie , a zmieniły sie plany i będzie mógł przyjechać ... zgłaszać mi na priv.*

*NO I ZASADNICZA RZECZ:
CZY BIEŻEMY AFTERPARTY Z JEDZONKIEM GOSPODYNI za 50 zł od osoby ? ( bo ja bardzo chętnie TAK    )
CZY BAWIMY SIĘ W KIEŁBASY WIEZIONE Z KOŃCA POLSKI PRZEZ 8 GODZIN ( cycat pochodzi od Malgos2  ) W UPALE I SMAŻYMY W OGNISKU     ?*

*JAK SIĘ ZORGANIZOWAĆ? 
Proponuję kasę pozbierać na zlocie, albo zapłacić na miejscu u Pani Osińskiej jak już tam zajedziemy . Pozostaje kwestia zaliczki 500zł  .*

----------


## joola

> Napisał joola
> 
> Ja jeszcze nie wiem, ale stawiam jakieś 70% na tak. 
> ps. Bo jak się okaże, że ja fajna nie jestem, to zostawiam sobie 30% na  powiedzenie nie   
> 
> 
> Joola ... czyli w takim razie na 150 % będziesz .... bo Ty fajna jesteś i nikomu nie wciśniesz że jest inaczej


  :Lol:   :Lol:  Nieee nooo Dagullka  :Lol:   masz u mnie etat jako mój prywatny Impresario  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

daga , proponuje stworzyc normalna liste, podobna do tej jak na zlot 
nie chcialabym zeby np. ktos zaznaczal w ankiecie na " tak" dla zartu 
w ten sposob mamy czarno na bialym kto i z kim chce bawic i spac   :Wink2:  

zaczynam :

*LISTA PEWNIAKOW NA AFTERPARTY :* 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os.

----------


## daggulka

Wpisujcie też co z noclegiem ...np. ja napisałam "bez noclegu" co znaczy, że śpię gdzie indziej  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
LISTA:

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonka Pani Osińskiej
2. daggulka - 1 osoba , bez noclegu+ jedzonka Pani Osińskiej

----------


## frosch

acha , zapomnialam napisac , ze piszemy sie na jedzonko przygotowywane prze Pania Gospodynie 


i bez noclegu .......ale zostajemy do rana   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Czas jest....
Jak ktoś ma pewność, że będzie, to mógłby do wspólnego worka te 50zł podesłać już.
Gospodyni nie będzie miała stresa, zaliczka spokojna się znajdzie a jak ktoś planuje na pewno to teraz czy potem - co za różnica?

Jest gdzieś jaki kapelusz na składkowe? Da się znaleźć?

Adam M.

----------


## stukpuk

A gdzie ta impreza bo się już w tych wątkach pogubiłem?  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> Wpisujcie też co z noclegiem ...np. ja napisałam "bez noclegu" co znaczy, że śpię gdzie indziej   
> LISTA:
> 
> 1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonka Pani Osińskiej
> 2. daggulka - 1 osoba , bez noclegu+ jedzonka Pani Osińskiej


Dobra, to ja wpisuje siebie: 

3. Malgos2 - 1 osoba + nocleg + jedzonka

i Ducha, bo ta lajza nigdy tej listy nie znajdzie...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

4. Duch - hmmmm... 2 osoby (kierowca?) + nocleg + jedzonka. 

Najwyzej mnie zamorduje.   :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Wpisujcie też co z noclegiem ...np. ja napisałam "bez noclegu" co znaczy, że śpię gdzie indziej   
> LISTA:
> 
> 1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonka Pani Osińskiej
> 2. daggulka - 1 osoba , bez noclegu+ jedzonka Pani Osińskiej


3 gawel X 1 szt z jedzonkiem bez noclegu.

Co do zaliczki ti dopiero 20 czerwca trzeba ją wpłącic tak ze spokojnie jakiś kapelusz obmyslimy  :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> A gdzie ta impreza bo się już w tych wątkach pogubiłem?


Rzut kamieniem od Urzutu w Ruścu   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA    AFTERPARTEROWCÓW*  :Lol:  

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko
3. joskul
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
5. malgos2 - 1 os +  nocleg + jedzonko
6. amafi
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
8. Barbossa
9. Anoleiz
10. Malka
11. [email protected]
12. joola
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi
14. sSiwy12
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi
16. nitubaga
17. Depi 
18. Brower


*NIEZDECYDOWANI:*
Anisia3
Wu
Skaba

*PROSZĘ O MODYFIKACJĘ LISTY - DOPISYWAĆ SIEBIE, OSOBY TOWARZYSZĄCE , JEDZONKO, NOCLEG * 


P.S. Jeśli cos namieszałam , kogoś wpisałam a nie powinnam bądź pominęłam - przepraszam   :oops:  .... proszę nanieść stosowne poprawki na listę obecności   :big tongue:

----------


## malgos2

Daggulka, wez za du.pe Ducha, bo on twierdzi, ze listy nie ma.   :Evil:  Se zaglosowal i zadowolony.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

ja też głosuję za afterparty  :big grin: 
będę ja i małż  :big grin: 

LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko
3. joskul
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko
6. amafi
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
8. Barbossa
9. Anoleiz
10. Malka
11. [email protected]
12. joola
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi
14. sSiwy12
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi
16. nitubaga
17. Depi
18. Brower
19. Maluszek + 1 os.


NIEZDECYDOWANI:
Anisia3
Wu
Skaba

----------


## daggulka

a chce na pewno na nasze afterparty? bo jak go wpisze i nie bedzie chciał to mi krzywde zrobi   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Jak z nim gadalam - komenty mi swiadkiem, to mowil, ze z Toba, Edzia i kierowca jedzie i wraca w niedziele. I ze zaglosowal na yes.   :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

[email protected] - bez noclegu   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

oki, zapisuję ... jak szię bedzie sztrabował to za włochy na klacie zaciągnę   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  

LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz 
10. Malka 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi 
18. Brower 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## malgos2

> [email protected] - bez noclegu


A jedzonko?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malka

> *LISTA    AFTERPARTEROWCÓW*  
> 
> 1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
> 2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko
> 3. joskul
> 4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
> 5. malgos2 - 1 os +  nocleg + jedzonko
> 6. amafi
> 7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
> ...

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW* 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko  :big grin:  
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi 
18. Brower 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os 
21. tajemnicze x - 1 os ... max 2 os
22. Edzia - 1os 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## malgos2

Sluchajcie, w takim razie wyglada, ze wszyscy wersja z jedzonkiem, myle sie?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## rasia

rasia + pies + jedzonko   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW* 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko  
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi 
18. Brower 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os 
21. tajemnicze x - 1 os ... max 2 os 
22. Edzia - 1os 
23. rasia + pies   :Lol:  + jedzonko, bez noclegu 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## daggulka

> Sluchajcie, w takim razie wyglada, ze wszyscy wersja z jedzonkiem, myle sie?


 ja myślę że jak wszyscy to wszyscy - babcia też  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Sluchajcie, w takim razie wyglada, ze wszyscy wersja z jedzonkiem, myle sie?    
> 
> 
>  ja myślę że jak wszyscy to wszyscy - babcia też


Jeszcze ci z wlasnym prowiantem sie potruja i po co nam to?   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

> Daggulka, wez za du.pe Ducha, bo on twierdzi, ze listy nie ma.   Se zaglosowal i zadowolony.


se kurna jak glosoffol to listy nie byłok   :Evil:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak kto bez jedzonka to znaczy "na sępa"  :Roll:   :Mad:  . A co z napojami?  :sad:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ghost34

kurna jak wypasne zarlo kosztuje na caly dzien 50zł to bez sensu nie brac niooo czy jak  :ohmy:

----------


## ghost34

> Jak kto bez jedzonka to znaczy "na sępa"   . A co z napojami?  
> Pozdrawiam.


we własnym zakresie "napoje"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie na cały dzień ino na party i nie koniecznie jeść ino płacić  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## malgos2

> kurna jak wypasne zarlo kosztuje na caly dzien 50zł to bez sensu nie brac niooo czy jak


W Wawie za 50 zl to se mozna kanapke kupic, a po 9 wieczorem to zeby w futryne. Lojalnie uprzedzam, ze swojego jedzonka nikomu nie oddam.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

> Napisał ghost34
> 
> kurna jak wypasne zarlo kosztuje na caly dzien 50zł to bez sensu nie brac niooo czy jak 
> 
> 
> W Wawie za 50 zl to se mozna kanapke kupic, a po 9 wieczorem to zeby w futryne. Lojalnie uprzedzam, ze swojego jedzonka nikomu nie oddam.


A chcesz się założyć?  :Lol:  

Ja się wprawdzie nie wybieram, ale tak patrzę i myślę - zlot od 12 do 20 - 8 godzin, żarcie będzie i niedrogo  :Roll:  Naprawdę myślicie, że jeszcze po 5 dych ode łba potrzeba na to wieczorne dopicie wydać?  :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ghost34
> 
> ...


Nie kazdy bedzie w Urzucie od 12 do 8...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oj nie ładnie, nie ładnie  :Mad:  . Ja tam bym się ostatnim okruszkiem podzielił  :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


A szkoda  :Roll:

----------


## ghost34

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ghost34
> 
> ...


jasne a jak zglodnieje o 1 w nocy to 30 kilosow do wawy bede naginal   :ohmy:  albo se moze pizze zamowie z dowozem za 100zł..eetam..nooo  :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A i do domu coś trza zabrać!  :Lol:  
No i nieobecni głosu nie majom  :Roll:   :Mad:  
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


*Duchu*, ja się tylko głośno zastanawiam  :Roll:

----------


## OK

> A i do domu coś trza zabrać!  
> No i nieobecni głosu nie majom   
> Pozdrawiam  .


Dzięki  :Confused:  
Również pozdrawiam

----------


## malgos2

> Oj nie ładnie, nie ładnie  . Ja tam bym się ostatnim okruszkiem podzielił  .
> Pozdrawiam  .


E tam, okruszkiem moge sie dzielic, ale nie kielbasa.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Chciałem Cię zdopingować do udziału no w tem  aferowem partry  :oops:   :cool:  .
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  ,

----------


## adam_mk

A ja?  :cry:  

Dopiszecie?
I.... nie chcę łazić głodny....
 :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Maluszek

> *LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW* 
> 
> 1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
> 2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
> 3. joskul 
> 4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
> 5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
> 6. amafi 
> 7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
> ...


dopisałam Adama i u siebie dopisek jedzeniowy  :big grin:

----------


## OK

> Chciałem Cię zdopingować do udziału no w tem  aferowem partry   .
> Pozdrawiam  ,


Nie ma takiej możliwości - kasa  :Confused:

----------


## Maluszek

*Ok - a czemu to się nie wybierasz?*

----------


## OK

Maluszku, przecież napisałam  :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... okruszkiem moge sie dzielic, ale nie kielbasa.


A tak liczyłem na Twoją Krakowską suchą no ewentualnie na Podwawelską, ostatecznie na coś z Krakusa i Krakusa  :Roll:  . Tak krakowskim targiem może być ino Krakus a ja na to w rewanżu Manufakturę  :big grin:   :Wink2:  . I co Ty na to?  :Roll:   Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> ... okruszkiem moge sie dzielic, ale nie kielbasa.    
> 
> 
> A tak liczyłem na Twoją Krakowską suchą no ewentualnie na Podwawelską, ostatecznie na coś z Krakusa i Krakusa  . Tak krakowskim targiem może być ino Krakus a ja na to w rewanżu Manufakturę   . I co Ty na to?   Pozdrawiam  .


Podwawelska nie bede nikogo truc, krakowska sucha moge przywiezc i obwarzanka na zagryche, a ten Krakus to ma byc exclusive, premium czy grejpfrutowy?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja tak tylko na krakowską nutę ale jak już to w ekskluzywnym towarzystwie exclusive.  :big grin:   Puki co to Manufaktura jest jedna  :sad:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## malgos2

> Ja tak tylko na krakowską nutę ale jak już to w ekskluzywnym towarzystwie exclusive.   Puki co to Manufaktura jest jedna  . Pozdrawiam  .


Masz zalatwione.   :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to będzie miło  :big grin:  . Ciekawe co z powrotem  :Roll:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## gawel

> No to będzie miło  . Ciekawe co z powrotem  . Pozdrawiam  .


Tzn jak z powrotem dokąd??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ważne dokąd ale w jakim stanie  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## gawel

Może raczej w jakim województwie   :Lol:  , no chyba że będziemy mieli gości zza oceanu   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

co do karmienia, to wolę zdychać z przeżarcia
niż pewną częścią ciała powietrze zasysać   :Confused:  

a jak ktoś się o to zatroszczy to jeszcze lepiej
co do ewentualnego defa to z noclegiem do kiedy trzeba się określić?

----------


## stukpuk

Ja i stukowa chętni , tylko bez noclegu.

----------


## Maluszek

> Maluszku, przecież napisałam


i tylko dlatego nie przyjedziesz - no tak nie można  :sad: 
musisz być  :big grin:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


*Małgoś* - ja bym chętnie tego krakowskiego obwarzanka zjadała z makiem oczywiście. Są rewelacjyjne  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi 
18. Brower 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os 
21. tajemnicze x - 1 os ... max 2 os 
22. Edzia - 1os 
23. rasia + pies  + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
24. adam_mk + jedonko 
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg  :Wink2:  
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Chciałem Cię zdopingować do udziału no w tem  aferowem partry   .
> Pozdrawiam  ,
> 
> 
> Nie ma takiej możliwości - kasa


nawet se jaj nie rób   :Roll:

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...


Daga, nie mam i nie wycisnę - to jest dodatkowo ponad stówa (żarcie+nocleg+piwsko). Musiałabym zrezygnować ze zlotu, dla mnie nie ma takiej opcji  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

oki, w porządku .... pewnie, że najważniejsza jest obecność na zlocie   :big tongue:

----------


## Browar

> LISTA AFTERPARTEROWCÓW 
> 
> 1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
> 2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
> 3. joskul 
> 4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
> 5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
> 6. amafi 
> 7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
> ...


Hmmm
ten "Brower" pod 18-stką to niby ja czy jakaś chińska podróba?   :Roll:   Jak nie ja to prosze dopisac "Browar"    :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

PRZEPRASZAM ...JUŻ POPRAWIAM  :oops:   :Lol:  

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
18. Browar 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os 
21. tajemnicze x - 1 os ... max 2 os 
22. Edzia - 1os 
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
24. adam_mk + jedonko 
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg  
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## Depi

Ej no ja też o suchym i głodnym pysku nie zwykłem chadzać   :Evil:  

Oczywiście biorę full pakiet - jedzenie, picie, spanie, .........., .........., ........,  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Ej no ja też o suchym i głodnym pysku nie zwykłem chadzać   
> 
> Oczywiście biorę full pakiet - jedzenie, picie, spanie, .........., .........., ........,


a ile osób mam wpiasać na tą wyżerke i nocleg ?  :Roll:

----------


## Depi

Na 100% mnie. Ofca niepewna, ale niewykluczona  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

to nas też można dopisać ? 
Gosia-Anbudowa
an-bud

----------


## malgos2

Nawet trzeba.   :cool:

----------


## frosch

*an-budek* jasne , ze mozna   :big grin:  
zdeklaruj tylko ile osob , czy z noclegiem i jedzonkiem i _szefowa_ was zapisze   :Wink2:  
ciesze sie , ze bedziecie !!!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Nawet trzeba.


*gosia* dobrze gadasz 
trza ci polac   :cool:   :Wink2:  

a wis ....juz nos trzy Gosie na after zapisalo   :cool:   :big tongue:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Nawet trzeba.  
> 
> 
> *gosia* dobrze gadasz 
> trza ci polac    
> 
> a wis ....juz nos trzy Gosie na after zapisalo


Ojezusicku, zebysmy sie nie pogubily...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## an-bud

> *an-budek* jasne , ze mozna   
> zdeklaruj tylko ile osob , czy z noclegiem i jedzonkiem i _szefowa_ was zapisze   
> ciesze sie , ze bedziecie !!!!!


  :Lol:   Gosia i ja z noclegiem, jedzonkiem. Lolka raczej sprzedamy Babci   :oops:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


niooo, moze byc ciezko   :cool:   :Wink2:  
ale ja moge byc Gryjta , Ty Malgosia a Gosia An-budowa ...Gosia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *an-budek* jasne , ze mozna   
> zdeklaruj tylko ile osob , czy z noclegiem i jedzonkiem i _szefowa_ was zapisze   
> ciesze sie , ze bedziecie !!!!!    
> 
> 
>    Gosia i ja z noclegiem, jedzonkiem. Lolka raczej sprzedamy Babci


*daggula* prowadzi zapiski, to nie bede sie jej wtryniac   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


No i super. Tylko an-budow na liscie nadal nie widze...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

no już, już lece  :big grin:  ...i zapisuje  :big grin:  

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą   
18. Browar 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os 
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
22. Edzia - 1os 
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
24. adam_mk + jedonko 
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
27. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg  :big grin:  


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## lidszu

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko
3. joskul
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko
6. amafi
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
8. Barbossa
9. Anoleiz
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca)
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko
12. joola
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi
14. sSiwy12
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi
16. nitubaga
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą
18. Browar
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo)
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu
22. Edzia + M + jedzonko 
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu
24. adam_mk + jedonko
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu
27. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg
28. lidszu (bez noclegu)


NIEZDECYDOWANI:
Anisia3
Wu
Skaba

----------


## amalfi

Kurcze, o co chodzi z tym jedzonkiem. Bom łakoma i nie chcę żeby mi coś koło nosa przeszło, a nigdy nie mam czasu przeczytać całego wątku.

----------


## daggulka

jedzonko ( swojckie jedzonko do bólu, także z grilla) + obsługa Pani Osińskiej wynosi 50zł  :big grin:  ....ja myślę, że teraz już jasne, ze wszyscy  biorą jedzonko płatne , bo albo wszyscy biorą albo sami organizujemy ( na co niestety nie będzie czasu i chętnych do organizowania samodzielnego jedzonka na 50 osób)  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

Acha. No i gitara. 
Co do liczby osób, to jeszcze się określę, bo nie wiem, czy córcia się nie wybierze ze mną. No i koleżanka coś przebąkuje. 
Dzięki *daggulka* za info.

----------


## EDZIA

*Daggulka* uzupełniłam poz.22  :big grin:  

Będzie gitara, to może jakiś wspólny repertuar ustalimy, bo z doświadczenia wiem że różne piosenki znamy i zamieszanie z tym w trakcie imprezy bywa.

----------


## daggulka

Edziu ... suuuuer, że M jedzie  :big grin:  ... się ciesze bardzo  :big grin:  

to juz Ci mówie, że toboły i gadżety trza bedzie Duchatemu wcisnąc, bo moja starsza też się wybiera na 100% ... wrobimy ją dko dmuchania balonów  oraz posadzimy przy stoliku  z identyfikatorami - będzie witać spóźnialskich po 13 kiedy my już bedziemy zajęte czymś innym   :Wink2:   :Lol:   ...znaczy to tak ładnie się będzie nazywało " punkt informacyjny" tudzież "centrum dowodzenia"  :big grin:  

Edzia ... kochana : NAGŁOŚNIENIE - PROBLEM JEST , poczytaj tutaj- moze coś Ci przyjdzie do głowy   :Wink2:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/prosba-o-...ne,t160757.htm

----------


## EDZIA

*Dagga* też tym się martwię, ale nie mam żadnych możliwości, no chyba , że taką tubę naglaśniająca od księdza pozyczę  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> *Dagga* też tym się martwię, ale nie mam żadnych możliwości, no chyba , że taką tubę naglaśniająca od księdza pozyczę


allle by była jazda  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ... karaoke by miało na noc  :big tongue:

----------


## sSiwy12

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko
3. joskul
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko
6. amafi
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
8. Barbossa
9. Anoleiz
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca)
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko
12. joola
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi
14. sSiwy12 full wypas
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi
16. nitubaga
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą
18. Browar
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo)
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu
22. Edzia + M + jedzonko 
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu
24. adam_mk + jedonko
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu
27. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg
28. lidszu (bez noclegu)


NIEZDECYDOWANI:
Anisia3
Wu
Skaba

----------


## Anoleiz

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej
2. daggulka - 1 os (max. 2 jeśli córcie zabiore) , bez noclegu+ jedzonko
3. joskul
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko
6. amafi
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
8. Barbossa
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca)
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko
12. joola
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi
14. sSiwy12 full wypas
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi
16. nitubaga
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą
18. Browar
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo)
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu
22. Edzia + M + jedzonko 
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu
24. adam_mk + jedonko
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu
27. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg
28. lidszu (bez noclegu)


NIEZDECYDOWANI:
Anisia3
Wu
Skaba

----------


## coolibeer

21 x Tak  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> 21 x Tak


no to sie cieszę, wpisuję  :big grin:  

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) +  nocleg+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 full wypas 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
18. Browar 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
22. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
24. adam_mk + jedonko 
25. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
26. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
27. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
28. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
29. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## daggulka

a co robimy z piwem tudzież innymi napojami do picia?
bo żarełko to Pani osińska przygotuje ... pozostają napitki  :Wink2:  
ona nie może zakupic, bo koncesji nie ma   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

Czyli w okolicy nic nie kupimy wieczorem? Ja proponuje, zeby kazdy sam o siebie zadbal. Kazdy lubi co innego... Pasowaloby tylko gdzies to przechowac...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

No Daga ale pytanie kwadrans po północy  :ohmy:   :Lol:  - fajne  :Wink2:

----------


## an-bud

krzynka w bagażniku   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

gawel mówi, ze w okolicy jest sklep  :Wink2:  ... do późna otwarty  :big grin:  
więc zróbmy może tak: każdy zabierze dla siebie i na wyrost  :Wink2:   ... a jak zabraknie albo ktoś zapomni to się w tym sklepie dokupi ... ok?

ja tam nie wiem ... ale , Ghost - jak czytasz to se chopie zdaj sprawe , ze tyle piwska co dla naszego stada to nam do auta nie wlyzie   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Czy do tej Pani moglibysmy podjechac przed Urzutem zrzucic z siebie flachy przywiezione?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

do samochodu mozna by zapakowac liczmy kierowca pasazer + 300kg to jest ok 600 piw tak w przyblizeniua le to juz by tyłkiem po ziemi ciagnoł. Jakby policja zatrzymała i zobaczyła co jest w srodku   :ohmy:  to by było zdziwko  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> No Daga ale pytanie kwadrans po północy   - fajne


 a tak jakoś ... siedze , sama , to mi gupoty do głowy przychodzą   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Czy do tej Pani moglibysmy podjechac przed Urzutem zrzucic z siebie flachy przywiezione?


wszyscy po kolei??  :ohmy:

----------


## malgos2

Akurat Duch to wezmie flache i mu styknie. Ja to sie boje o temperature tego wszystkiego po calym dniu w Urzucie. Dlatego moze mozna by sie tam zrzucic wczesniej. Tym bardziej, ze noclegowcy jakies torby, walizki beda mieli...    :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> No Daga ale pytanie kwadrans po północy   - fajne 
> 
> 
>  a tak jakoś ... siedze , sama , to mi gupoty do głowy przychodzą


Jak to sama ?? a my ?  :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> Akurat Duch to wezmie flache i mu styknie. Ja to sie boje o temperature tego wszystkiego po calym dniu w Urzucie. Dlatego moze mozna by sie tam zrzucic wczesniej. Tym bardziej, ze noclegowcy jakies torby, walizki beda mieli...


Wydaje mi sie ze to ma sens bo jak juz sobie noclegowcy zaklepia pokoje to moga wczesniej sie pojawic i jakies lodówki chyba tam widzialem idopiero z Ruśca podjechac to zajmie ok 7 min  :Wink2:  
Mozna równiez zrobic skladke na miejscu i podjechac do reala po to piwko

----------


## daggulka

malgos ...ja myslę, że możnaby chyba to wcześniej zrzucić u Pani Osińskiej ... powoli ludziska se pokoje trza rezerwować ... każdy se musi wybrać gdzie chce , zadzwonić i rezerwować ..... gawel się dowie gdzie blisko będzie można jeszcze wziąć noclegi gdyby u Pani Osińskiej brakło  :Wink2:  
jak się dowie, to napisze....mam nadzieje   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

A ja to juz zupelnie zglupialam, bo jak z Duchem gadalam, to mowil, ze sie zobaczy, co z tym noclegiem i ze ma mnie glowa o to nie bolec i cos mi sie zdaje, ze jak ta blondynka na lodzie zostane.  :Confused:  

Mam nadzieje, ze mnie ktos chociaz z centralnego zgarnie i z powrotem wrzuci, bo kole stolycy, to ja jestem jak dziecko we mgle. 

A ten real to w jakich godzinach otwarty?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

malgos....poszło na priv   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

No zamorduje gada.   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> No zamorduje gada.


nie możesz ...... bo tobołów nie bedzie miał mi kto zabrać   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> No zamorduje gada.    
> 
> 
> nie możesz ...... bo tobołów nie bedzie miał mi kto zabrać


Driver Ci zabierze, nie boj nic.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

NOWA STRONKA - LISTA: 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko 
6. amafi 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 full wypas 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
18. Browar 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg 
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
22. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg 
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
24. adam_mk + jedonko 
25. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
26. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
27. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
28. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg 
29. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go   :Wink2:  
30. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go   :Wink2:  


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Wu 
Skaba

----------


## BetaGreta

Ja oczywiście mądra baba głos oddałam zaraz po PW od daggulki ale nie pomyślałam, że trza się jeszcze ujawnić.
Ja z mężem na pewno na afterparty się zapisuję. Nie wiem jak z noclegiem. I ja i małżonek lubimy piwko więc raczej ciężko nam będzie wrócić w sobotę. Muszę to jeszcze przemyśleć   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

Beta, wpisuj sie szybciutko "siostro w betonie".   :Wink2:

----------


## BetaGreta

To my też się piszemy na full opcję.
Czyli ja plus mój małżonek z wyżywieniem (a śniadanko też będzie   :Roll:  ? ) i ze spaniem.

I napiszę też tutaj. Gdyby ktoś chciał przenocować u nas z piątku na sobotę i z niedzieli na poniedziałek to zapraszam (Warszawa Grochów).

Tylko napiszcie mi czy jak przyjadę do Urzutu autem to będę mogla zostawić tam samochód? Czy z pikniku idziemy na afterparty na piechotkę?

----------


## daggulka

no to LISTA :

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko  ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
6. amafi -1 os + nocleg    ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. Andrzej Wilhelmi 
14. sSiwy12 full wypas 
15. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
16. nitubaga 
17. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
18. Browar 
19. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
20. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
21. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
22. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg  ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
23. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
24. adam_mk + jedonko 
25. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
26. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
27. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
28. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg  ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
29. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go  
30. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go  
31. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg  ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba

----------


## daggulka

BetaGreta ... najprawdopodobniej bedzie to wygladac tak, że z Urzutu na afterparty trzeba bedzie podjechac autem , auto tam zaparkowac i .... juz tylko sie bawić   :big grin:  

*WAŻNA WIADOMOŚĆ* 

*proszę wszystkich afterparterowiczów o uściślenie na liście bądź podanie mi na priv swojej 100% obecności  oraz podanie ilości osób towarzyszących i wieku (dorosły/dziecko)*


*LISTĘ OBECNOŚCI NA AFTERPARTY ZAMYKAM 19 CZERWCA (piątek) , ponieważ max. 20 czerwca musimy podać ostateczną ilość osób i wpłacić zaliczkę !!!!
PROSZĘ NIE ZWLEKAĆ I SIĘ ZAPISYWAĆ !!!!* 

*UWAGA:   NOCLEG REZERWUJE KAŻDY DLA SIEBIE - SAM TELEFONICZNIE U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ , pod nr. tel. 022 7299060 .*

*Płatność za afterparty 50zł od doroslej osoby i 25zł od dziecka do lat 6 ZA JEDZONKO - zbierać będę przy wręczaniu identyfikatora na zlocie w Urzucie .
DODATKOWO OBOWIAZUJE OPŁATA ZA NOCLEGO 40ZŁ OD ŁÓŻKA ( JESLI KTOŚ REFLEKTUJE ), ALE TO JUZ DO ZAPŁATY BEZPOŚREDNIO U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ DO RĄK WŁASNYCH NA AFTERPARTY*

----------


## kirkris

dzieki daggulka, ale nie damy rady z naszym dzieckiem  :sad: 
Jestesmy bez samochodu i będziemy musieli jakoś stamtąd wrócić

pozdrawiam

kirkris

----------


## daggulka

kurcze, szkoda ..no ale najważniejsze, że na zlocie bedziesz   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## malgos2

Sluchajcie, wlasnie dzwonilam do Pani Osinskiej i mam zarezerwowany nocleg w trojce - z jakas Pania i jej corka. Przyznac sie, ktora to?   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

> Sluchajcie, wlasnie dzwonilam do Pani Osinskiej i mam zarezerwowany nocleg w trojce - z jakas Pania i jej corka. Przyznac sie, ktora to?


Chyba chodzi o mnie   :Wink2: 
Ale nie jestem pewna, bo nic mi na ten temat nie mówiono

----------


## BetaGreta

Ja też zarezerwowałam ale nie wiem czy oprócz mnie i męża będzie ktoś jeszcze w pokoju.

----------


## malgos2

Beta, tak myslalam, ze to moze Ty, ale chodzi o Pania z corka, nie z mezem.   :Wink2:  Tak wiec jestesmy zabukowane z amalfi. Bardzo sie ciesze, bo zawsze chcialam poznac.   :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

słuchajcie, kochani ... ja mysle, że wstepnie po prostu sobie miejscówki zarezerwować z tym noclegiem u Pani Osińskiej , a na miejscu sie jakos poukładamy ...byle się ilość miejsc zgadzała  :big grin:     ...jak to mawiają kultowi - sztuka jest sztuka   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Daggulka, nie ma jedynek ani dwojek, tak wiec kazdy musi byc z kims a Pani Osinska jest na tyle inteligentna, zeby to wszystko ulozyc i dogadac nas, tak wiec, ze zacytuje pewnego okropka z Forum: niech Cie o to madra glowisia nie boli.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

uf, to jeden problem mniej ... sami sie dobierajcie  ...tylko żeby potem na mnie nie było, bo ja forumowych dziecków bawić nie bede   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## malgos2

Jeszcze niesmialo w kwestii muzyki. Zawsze mam przy sobie mp3 playerek z muzyczka hmmmm... troszke nowsza niz to, co padalo tutaj... Morcheeba, takie tam klimaty nieprzeszkadzajace za bardzo. Inteligentny czlowiek podlaczy to do sprzetu grajacego, ale moze na plyty to wrzucic jednak?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

malgos ... ma być na pendrive koniecznie (nie na płytach)  w formacie mp3 w jednym katalogu .... weź ze sobą ... na pewno się przyda   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

OK.   :cool:

----------


## frosch

niezle wykombinowane z tymi pokojami   :cool:  
...trojkaciki i czworokaciki sie szykuja   :Roll:   :big tongue:  

*daga* napisalam ci na priv ile mam lat 
i odczep sie   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

jasssne....chybaś se cosik pomniejszyła  te lata  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> Jeszcze niesmialo w kwestii muzyki. Zawsze mam przy sobie mp3 playerek z muzyczka hmmmm... troszke nowsza niz to, co padalo tutaj... Morcheeba, takie tam klimaty nieprzeszkadzajace za bardzo. Inteligentny czlowiek podlaczy to do sprzetu grajacego, ale moze na plyty to wrzucic jednak?



Nagraj na pendrive lub na płycie jako mp3 a wszystko pięknie odtworzymy  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Jeszcze niesmialo w kwestii muzyki. Zawsze mam przy sobie mp3 playerek z muzyczka hmmmm... troszke nowsza niz to, co padalo tutaj... Morcheeba, takie tam klimaty nieprzeszkadzajace za bardzo. Inteligentny czlowiek podlaczy to do sprzetu grajacego, ale moze na plyty to wrzucic jednak?    
> 
> 
> 
> Nagraj na pendrive lub na płycie jako mp3 a wszystko pięknie odtworzymy  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


OK.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA : 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -1 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba

----------


## amalfi

> LISTA : 
> 
> 1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
> 2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
> 3. joskul 
> 4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
> 5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
> 6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
> 7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
> ...


Poprawiłam na 2 osoby swoją rezerwację

----------


## sSiwy12

LISTA : 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba

----------


## stukpuk

LISTA : 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba[/quote]
Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu

----------


## daggulka

eeeej,  jak to "niezdecydowani" ? hę?   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> eeeej,  jak to "niezdecydowani" ? hę?


Coś kuźwa przeciąga nam się kupno samochodu  :Confused:   :Evil:   i nie będzie jak dojechać na te party i potem do Warszawy na nocleg  :Evil:

----------


## daggulka

boszszsz.... juz nie jęcz .... zapytamy:

kochani moi ... czy  ktoś po afterparty będzie jechał autem do Wawy i mógłby przybrać Stuków sztuk dwie?  :big tongue:

----------


## gawel

> boszszsz.... juz nie jęcz .... zapytamy:
> 
> kochani moi ... czy  ktoś po afterparty będzie jechał autem do Wawy i mógłby przybrać Stuków sztuk dwie?


Dobra ja ich gratisowo podzruce w ramach promcji   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no co Ty gadasz .... a piwa sie ze mną nie napijesz?  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

moze z wiadro kawy przez całą imprą cobywytrwac 48 godzin bez snu na highest obrotach, ale pedziemy potem sikać jak konie wyscigowe   :Confused:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

mnie to bardziej martwi coby mi serducho wytrzymało ...i tą kawę ...i całokształt   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> boszszsz.... juz nie jęcz .... zapytamy:
> 
> kochani moi ... czy  ktoś po afterparty będzie jechał autem do Wawy i mógłby przybrać Stuków sztuk dwie? 
> 
> 
> Dobra ja ich gratisowo podzruce w ramach promcji


No to będziemy wdzięczni  :Wink2:   Mam nadzieje, że uda nam się jednak kupic ten samochód.

*Dagullka* czym tutaj się stresować?  :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> mnie to bardziej martwi coby mi serducho wytrzymało ...i tą kawę ...i całokształt


Słuchaj nie ma sytuacji nie do opanowania ani dolegliwosci nie do zlikwidowania. To tylko kwestia odpowiedniego ze tak powiem serwisu   :Wink2:   :Lol:  . Od razu profilaktycznie wegiel+nitofuraxyzyd na "sraczkę z wrazenia" potem jakies validole i acardy dla ciebie i to zapijamy kawką espesso moge zrobic jak wpadniesz i ok a przedsamym rozpoczeciem seta na rozluxnienie ogólne  :Lol:   (no moze nie zwieraczy )  :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Na jaką brykę polujesz?

----------


## daggulka

Stuk ...ja w ogóle nie chcę słyszeć, ze Was na after nie bedzie .... gawel odwiezie i finito jak się zapowiedział .... więc :


LISTA : 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba

*ZAPRASZAM JESZCZE NIE ZAPISANYCH MALKONTENTÓW  DO ZAPISÓW*   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


Poluje (bezskutecznie od 1,5 miesiąca) na escorta combi z LPG, i(kolor każdy byle nie biały!) wersja GIHA  :Roll:   Powyżej 1995 roku. Wszystkie ciekawe oferty daleko w polsce!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## gawel

No ja sienie dziwie masz bardzo konkretne oczekiwania to rzeczywiscie znalezc bedzie ciezko, ja mialem kiedys eskorcika (ech mój najukochanszy samochodzik) i wstawiłem lpg i po 100 000 w rok co prawda silnik sie rozszedł   :ohmy:   :oops:  . I tyle trzeba było sprzedac, Ale wybór fajny . Te nowe fordy mi sie nie podobaja z wyjątkiem nowej fiestki  :Wink2: 

Nie przejmuj sie powrotem do wawy z chącia sie brykne wasaw by night z x lat noca po stolicy nie smigalem powspominam dawne czasy ...

----------


## stukpuk

> No ja sienie dziwie masz bardzo konkretne oczekiwania to rzeczywiscie znalezc bedzie ciezko, ja mialem kiedys eskorcika (ech mój najukochanszy samochodzik) i wstawiłem lpg i po 100 000 w rok co prawda silnik sie rozszedł    . I tyle trzeba było sprzedac, Ale wybór fajny . Te nowe fordy mi sie nie podobaja z wyjątkiem nowej fiestki 
> 
> Nie przejmuj sie powrotem do wawy z chącia sie brykne wasaw by night z x lat noca po stolicy nie smigalem powspominam dawne czasy ...


Ewentualnie może być TD  :cool:  ,ale jeszcze nigdy dieslem nie jeździłem  :Roll:  
Może na Zlocie się coś trafi  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

mi sie trafi automat - i to nie pralka   :Lol:   ....Depiemu obiecałam poprowadzić z Urzutu ... w gratisie natytchmiastowy kurs , ponieważ automatem jeszcze nie jeździłam (znaczy lata temu , ale bez prawka więc się nie liczy   :oops:   :Lol:   )

----------


## e-Mandzia

A ja mam pytanie do szefowej 
- daggulka, a jak _któś_, siedział do tej pory cicho, bo nie mógł w tych godzinach co spotkanie 12.00-20.00, ale na after, to może by dał radę, to co z takimi łajzami ? 

Ten _któś_, to ja   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

no sie nawet  nie zastanawiaj , babo ... wpisywać na afterparterową listę?  :big grin:  
ino ile mam wpisać ... Ciebie samą czy z kimś przybedziesz szaleć do białego rana ?  :big tongue:  
opłata- przypominam 50zł od dorosłego , trza wziąć swoje napoje wyskokowe bo każdy lubi co innego   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ... mozliwy nocleg 40zł od łózka- trza zarezerwować telefonicznie  :Roll:

----------


## e-Mandzia

No właśnie nie wiem jak to zorganizować   :Roll:  
Ja na bank nie dam rady do Urzutu, ale do Ruśca - myślę, że tak   :big grin:  
Może bym wpłaciła Tobie te 50 zł. za te after, narazie tylko za siebie (bez noclegu), jakby mój M chciał, to bym na miejscu dopłaciła - można tak ?

Boszszsz, każdy chce coś innego, jak Ty to ogarniasz   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

sie o wpłate nie martw ... na miejscu mi  dasz jak dotrzesz i już   :Wink2:  

czyli :

LISTA : 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1  :Wink2:  


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba 

*ZAPRASZAM JESZCZE NIE ZAPISANYCH MALKONTENTÓW DO ZAPISÓW*   :big grin:

----------


## e-Mandzia

_Uprzejmnie_ dziękuję   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA :* 
1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1  
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo)


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba 
*
ZAPRASZAM JESZCZE NIE ZAPISANYCH MALKONTENTÓW DO ZAPISÓW *  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

*LISTA :* 
1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1  
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo)


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba 
Nefer (+ 1 być może , bez noclegów i innych cudów  :smile: 

*
ZAPRASZAM JESZCZE NIE ZAPISANYCH MALKONTENTÓW DO ZAPISÓW *  :big grin: [/quote]

----------


## malgos2

Nooooooo, lepiej pozno niz wcale.   :smile:   :cool:

----------


## jea

> Nooooooo, lepiej pozno niz wcale.


jeżeli do mnie, to...krytyka mile widziana  :cool:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Nooooooo, lepiej pozno niz wcale.   
> 
> 
> jeżeli do mnie, to...krytyka mile widziana


To bylo do Neferki, a Ty to sie naraziles, wiesz?   :Confused:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


  :oops:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Ten Pan to ma przejebane jak w ruskim czołgu z lufą do środka ..
Ja nie wiem ile karniaków będzie na niego czekać ..


Jestem niezdecydowana, bo pewnie będę miała pasażerów i chcę im nie blokować powrotu..

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jea
> 
> ...


Nefcia, driverem wroca.   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

O nieee - wiesz jak to ze mną jest : jak kogoś zabieram to i odstawiam  :smile: [/quote]

----------


## malgos2

> O nieee - wiesz jak to ze mną jest : jak kogoś zabieram to i odstawiam


Fakt, driver sie moze w Wawie letko pogubic...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Tedii

Po 300 kilometrach  (jeśli przyjadę) na pewno nie będę wracać.
Muszę zostać.Tylko teraz co ? karimata, namiot, przyczepa?
Kiedyś wracałem ze stolycy po ciężkiej nocy (koncert Stewie Wondera) i mało co wylądowałbym w rowie.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Tedii ... a nie chcesz zabawić na afterparty i  się "dokoptować" do pokoju kilkkuosobiwego z chopakami? nocleg to 40zł , masz : czystą pościel, łazienkę i na głowe nie pada na wypadek deszczu   :Wink2:  
naszym sląskim chopakom tez zarezerwowałam czwóreczkę  :Wink2:  

tylko musiałbyś do Pani Teresy Osińskiej zadzwonić (tel: 022 7299060) i zarezerwować sobie miejscówke zawczasu  :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

Chyba, ze złamię zasady i pojadę po bandzie  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

e tam od razu po bandzie ... pasażerowie niech dołączają do nas  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Tedii

Zabawić to ja chcę.
A co do spania... damy radę!

----------


## daggulka

to co? wpisywać Cie na listę afterparterową?  :big grin:   sztuk 1?
muszę mieć twoją decyzje ...sama nie mogę decydoewać za innych , a szkoda bo ta lista miałaby ze 100 pozycji   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## Tedii

Wpisz mnie z dopiskiem: "zastanawia się"

----------


## daggulka

LISTA : 
1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba 
Nefer (+ 1 być może , bez noclegów i innych cudów  
Tedii

----------


## ghost34

nefcia  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE    ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie )  * 
1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców    :Lol:  

NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba 
Nefer (+ 1 być może , bez noclegów i innych cudów 
Tedii

----------


## Nefer

Trudno - skład mnie przekonał, choć jeszcze nie wiem czy chytry plan się uda  :smile: 


*LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE    ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie )  * 
1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców    :Lol:  
34. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko.

NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba 
Tedii

----------


## malgos2

Wreszcie sie z Toba napije.   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Wreszcie sie z Toba napije.


I wzajemnie  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Wreszcie sie z Toba napije.  
> 
> 
> I wzajemnie


Bo wiesz, tego psa chce zobaczyc.   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no to się szykuje impra na ponad 50 osób   :ohmy:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Wśród swoich czujność psa spada  :smile:

----------


## gawel

Na wstępie szacowaliśmy *od 50 osób*,wszystkojest OK zgodnie z grafikiem   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Na wstępie szacowaliśmy *od 50 osób*,wszystkojest OK zgodnie z grafikiem


fajnie będzie ... juz się nie mogę doczekać   :big grin:

----------


## BetaGreta

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Na wstępie szacowaliśmy *od 50 osób*,wszystkojest OK zgodnie z grafikiem   
> 
> 
> fajnie będzie ... juz się nie mogę doczekać


Ja też   :big grin:

----------


## dandi3

Duchu, zamówienie zrealizowane :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> Duchu, zamówienie zrealizowane


Co to za tajne konszachty z Duchem, he?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## ghost34

> Duchu, zamówienie zrealizowane


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  dandi jezdes wielki..miodziooo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

Tajemnice w towarzystwie ? Nieładnie  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

Pewnie zubra sciagna na licytacje.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## bobiczek

Ghost!
Nie dowiedziałem sie nigdzie i nie mogę znaleźć *jak wypadłeś w TV*
Fajnie było?
Autograf dostanę?
Zdradź co nieco, albo podpowiedz gdzie szukać - bo mi skleroza sie nie teges, porobiła
W którym temacie szukać-jakby co?

----------


## Nefer

Właśnie oglądam, ale czy Duch tu będzie ? Może ..

http://www.domo.pl/domosfera/mur

----------


## Nefer

nie ma - będzie w najbliższą sobote  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

A Ty Nefcia gdzie?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

nie ma mnie  :smile:  :smile: To jest skrót - mnie wycięli taka byłam brzydka  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> nie ma mnie To jest skrót - mnie wycięli taka byłam brzydka


No przestan. Po prostu za madrze gadalas i nikt nie chcial blado wypasc przy Tobie.   :cool:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> nie ma mnie To jest skrót - mnie wycięli taka byłam brzydka 
> 
> 
> No przestan. Po prostu za madrze gadalas i nikt nie chcial blado wypasc przy Tobie.



mnie dogrywali na szybkiego  :smile:  :smile:  Wcale mi z tym nie jest źle  :smile: 
Ale za tydzień będzie Duch i moja Jola ( u mojej pani dyrektor oddziału banku) i chyba jeszcze ktoś mi bliski  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## dandi3

> Co to za tajne konszachty z Duchem, he?


Bo my z Podlasia słyniemy nie tylko z wybornych rydzów (rydzy???) ale też z trunków najznamienitszych, tak jak Pomorze słynie z punktualności a Poznań z czystości.

Duch tych trunków zamówił galonów czterysta milionów więc donoszę, że napędzone :smile:  

Podlaski bimber i Jakuba Wędrowycza by zabił   :cool:

----------


## ghost34

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  takich trunków mnie trzeba...nie booooj dam se rady   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Martinezio

> nie ma mnie To jest skrót - mnie wycięli taka byłam brzydka


Nefer: mnie też wycięli :/ Za to wstęp i zakończenie, to nasze mury i schody  :smile: 
Próbowałaś może wycyganić od reżyserki kopię materiału do emisji?

----------


## e-Mandzia

> (...) donoszę, że napędzone


a łyka dacie ? 

Mamroty pije kto ?   :Wink2:  

Wooodę cytrynową nastawiłam   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


kurcze a ja to pzregapie bo będę na weselu   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

kto mi nagra   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ghost34

:Roll:   :Roll:  uffff nikt nie ma tego kanalu iu nie zobaczy mojej blagi ..  :oops:   :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> uffff nikt nie ma tego kanalu iu nie zobaczy mojej blagi ..


no to po takim stwierdzeniu stanę na rzęsach a obejrzę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  





ale czy wygodnie mi bedzie w takiej pozycji...... chyba nie .....

to może jednak poszukam innego rozwiązania żeby looooooooknąc na Cię w ekranie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Martinezio

Ja poprosiłem Panią Reżyser o kopię materiału z 6 czerwca  :wink:  Ma mi przesłać płytkę, to się pośmieję z siebie (albo zakopię ze wstydu  :Lol:  ).

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


ja też  :big grin: 
to może i ja sobie nocleg załatwię  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> nie ma mnie To jest skrót - mnie wycięli taka byłam brzydka 
> 
> 
> Nefer: mnie też wycięli :/ Za to wstęp i zakończenie, to nasze mury i schody 
> Próbowałaś może wycyganić od reżyserki kopię materiału do emisji?


NIe, ale zadzwonię do NAtalii i poproszę ją o wszystkie odcinki - to w razie czego pokopiuję jak kto będzie chciał  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Chciałam niniejszym *potwierdzić* moją obecność na After Party ( z noclegiem i jedzonkiem)
Będę jako sztuk 1.

----------


## daggulka

> Chciałam niniejszym *potwierdzić* moją obecność na After Party ( z noclegiem i jedzonkiem)
> Będę jako sztuk 1.


a zarezerwowałaś sobie już? bo potem może być ciężko  :Wink2:   :big grin:  ... aczkolwiek wyjazd mojej starszej stanał pod znakiem zapytania, więc może zdarzyć się, że będę miałą łóżko do odstąpienia - oczywiście osobie płci pięknej   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Chciałam niniejszym *potwierdzić* moją obecność na After Party ( z noclegiem i jedzonkiem)
> Będę jako sztuk 1.
> 
> 
> a zarezerwowałaś sobie już? bo potem może być ciężko   ... aczkolwiek wyjazd mojej starszej stanał pod znakiem zapytania, więc może zdarzyć się, że będę miałą łóżko do odstąpienia - oczywiście osobie płci pięknej


A nie... zaraz namierzę i zadzwonię . Ja to tam mogę w samochodzie - nie ma problemu  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

w ogóle to rozmawiałam ostatnio telefonicznie z Dandim , i mówi że gupia baba jestem że nocleg rezerwowałam , bo on to nam wcale spać nie da ... mamy siedzieć całą noc ponoć i nie ma że boli   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> w ogóle to rozmawiałam ostatnio telefonicznie z Dandim , i mówi że gupia baba jestem że nocleg rezerwowałam , bo on to nam wcale spać nie da ... mamy siedzieć całą noc ponoć i nie ma że boli


A to nie ma sprawy  :smile:  Taki plan jest OK  :smile:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Ja to tam mogę w samochodzie - nie ma problemu


w tym samochodzie to może i ja się zmieszczę ???  :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

*LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE  ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie ) * 

1.Frosia z Froschem - 2 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko Pani Osińskiej 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców  
34. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko. 
35. kaśka maciej  

NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
Skaba
anirac

----------


## daggulka

*WROCŁAW - POTRZEBNA KREW NATYCHMIAST   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

szczegóły tutaj na ostatniej stronie:
*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dziennik-...ja,t107195.htm

----------


## malgos2

Prosze o dopisanie do niezdecydowanych anirac.

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

aaaaaaa  :oops:  
melduję, że nocleg zarezerwowany  :cool:   :Lol:  
tzn. 2 miejsca  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

Gosiu ... dopisałam   :big grin:  

czekamy - kto jeszcze chętny na szaleństwo imprezowe  ?  :big grin:  

*zapisy na afterparty jeszcze tylko trzy dni - w piątek (najpóźniej w sobotę)  musimy mieć ostateczną liczbę osób !!!!*

----------


## Kruela

To tak nieśmiało ... może i ja się do listy dopiszę  :wink:  ... z jedzonkiem i bez spania  :wink:  bo słyszałam, że jeden taki powiedział, że spać nikomu nie da  :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Bardzo się cieszę   :big grin:  

*LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie )* 

1. Kruela
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. Stukpuk + Stukowa + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców 
34. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko. 
35. kaśka maciej 


NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
anirac

----------


## malka

tak nieśmiało zapytam...czy znajda się jeszcze dwa miejsca noclegowe u pani Osińskiej ??

ktoś wie, gdzie pytać ??


cofnięta jestem o jakieś milion lat swietlnych   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

aaaaaaa....maaaaalka, suuuuper   :big grin:  

zadzwoń szybko jeszcze teraz do Pani Osińskiej , zarezerwuj dwa miejsca noclegowe , tu masz numer tel. 022 7299060
jakby powiedziała, ze nie ma - pisz mi szybko na priv   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> tak nieśmiało zapytam...czy znajda się jeszcze dwa miejsca noclegowe u pani Osińskiej ??
> 
> ktoś wie, gdzie pytać ??
> 
> 
> cofnięta jestem o jakieś milion lat swietlnych


do Daggulki   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  wal szybko   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

*Daggulko* - potwierdzam swój udział w party  :big grin: 
tylko się zastanawiam cały czas nad noclegiem?
Są jeszcze miejsca?

----------


## Anoleiz

ja w sumie potwierdzam, że z posiłkami bez noclegu, 
namiot chyba sobie też darujemy, 
najwyżej kimniemy się w samochodzie, 
skoro impreza zapowiada się na długą  :wink: 
szkoda łóżka marnować  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

maluszek,musisz zadzwonić do Pani Osińskiej i zapytać o wolne miejsca - bo nie jestem z tym na bieżąco i nie wiem czy coś jeszcze zostało - ale z tego co liczę , to powinny jeszcze być wolne łózka    :Roll:  

*a jak pozostali chętni na nocleg ....zarezerwowali już   sobie?
rozumem,że wszyscy ujęci na liście stawia się obowiązkowo  na afterparty i mogę brać ich pod uwagę z finansami i rozliczeniem z Panią Osińską? *

----------


## Barbossa

zgłosili się to becalują
a czy zostaną to ich sprawa - mogą, czy też coś się odwidzi

ot najzdrowiej

a nie potem muchy w nosie

----------


## daggulka

no dobrze już, dobrze   :oops:   ... nie chciałam być nahalna   :oops:   :Roll:   ... ino się martwię - dlatego przypominam   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

to nie nahalność, tylko rozumiem, że duuuży kredyt zaufania
a złe kredyty są w modzie
więc od któregoś momentu (daty) nie ma odwrotu i trzeba jasno to powiedzieć, kto nie maszeruje ten ginie...

----------


## daggulka

*no więc dobrze , docelowo:*

*data najbliższej soboty  , czyli data 20 czerwca do godziny 12 jest terminem  ostatecznym - do tego momentu można się na listę afterpartową dopisywać  i się z niej wypisywać ....po tej dacie już nie wprowadzam żadnych zmian , ponieważ najpóźniej w sobotę gawel musi podać ostateczną liczbę osób Pani Osińskiej ... jeśli ktoś powodów rozmaitych nie zdąży się wpisać do soboty - proszę napisać do mnie na priv , spróbuję coś zaradzić ....ale biorę pod uwagę naprawdę jednostkowe wyjątkowe przypadki * 

*osoby , które na liście figurują pojedynczo - biorę za pewnik, że przyjadą same i tak też uwzględniam w rozliczeniach   

przypominam, iż opłatę za aferparty 50 zł od osoby dorosłej i 25 zł od dziecka będe pobierać na zlocie przy wydawaniu identyfikatorów   

napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie , najlepiej przywieźć ze sobą, choć w pobliskim sklepie także będzie można zakupić  * 

*OSTATNIE 3 DNI - ZAPRASZAM MALKONTENTÓW DO WPISYWANIA SIĘ NA LISTĘ AFTERPAREROWĄ*   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## malka

> Bardzo się cieszę   
> 
> *LISTA : 
> PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie )* 
> 
> 1. Kruela
> 2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
> 3. joskul 
> 4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
> ...


jest 19 czerwca, więc około 20, nadszedł i mój czas - POTWIERDZAM , będzie nas dwoje, z jedzonkiem i mam nadzieje noclegiem - okaże sie rano jak zadzwonie do Pani Osińskiej 


mówiłam ,że zrobię wiele by być - zrobiłam jeszcze więcej 

Daggulka te MALKO -ntenty , to o nas było   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Malka, a Ty w Urzucie tez bedziesz?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malka

Mam rezerwacje u Pani Osińskiej    :big grin:  

Małgoś - bedę , ale tak ok 18 - nie dam rady wcześniej   :sad:

----------


## Maluszek

*Malka* - najważniejsze, że będziesz  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Malka.... te malkontenty to nie było o Was, no ale zobacz - jak Was zmobilizowało  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .... bardzo dobra decyzja   :big grin:  

*KOCHANI ....OSTATNI DZWONEK DO WPISÓW I WYPISÓW !!!!!*

----------


## stukpuk

Przykro mi kochani, ale na 100 % musimy zrezygnować z imprezki _pozlotowej_  :cry:   :Evil:   :Confused:  

Można nas skreślić.  :cry:

----------


## daggulka

Stuk - szkoda .... mam nadzieję, ze chociaż na zlocie w Urzucie będziesz   :Roll:  

Do informacji: w miejsce _"zrezygnowanej"_ wstawiam osobę ostatnią z listy coby numerków nie zmieniać   :Roll:  

LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie ) 

1. Kruela 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. kaśka maciej
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy bedzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców 
34. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko. 



NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
anirac

----------


## stukpuk

*Na zlocie będziemy!!!!!!!!*
Komu wkońcu wcisne swoją najgorszą sadzonke  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Komu wkońcu wcisne swoją najgorszą sadzonke


u mnie będzie jej zdecydowanie lepiej ... jak wszystko w moich dłoniach - urośnie raz dwa   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Komu wkońcu wcisne swoją najgorszą sadzonke   
> 
> 
> u mnie będzie jej zdecydowanie lepiej ... jak wszystko w moich dłoniach - urośnie raz dwa


Tej tylko zboczone myśli w głowie  :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

_NIKT Z OSÓB UJĘTYCH NA LIŚCIE MI NIC NA PRIV NIE ZGŁASZAŁ - WIĘC BIORĘ ZA PEWNIK, IŻ WSZYSCY WYMIENIENI NA W/W  LIŚCIE BĘDĄ NA AFTERPARTY OBECNI I MOGĘ ICH BRAĆ POD UWAGĘ ZALICZKUJĄC U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ  _

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> _NIKT Z OSÓB UJĘTYCH NA LIŚCIE MI NIC NA PRIV NIE ZGŁASZAŁ - WIĘC BIORĘ ZA PEWNIK, IŻ WSZYSCY WYMIENIENI NA W/W  LIŚCIE BĘDĄ NA AFTERPARTY OBECNI I MOGĘ ICH BRAĆ POD UWAGĘ ZALICZKUJĄC U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ  _


i..................podoba mi się Twój tok myślenia  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: , POTWIERDZAM - i przepraszam nie było mnie troszkę na forum   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 
Muszę jeszcze zarezerwować sobie miejsce a to już jutro   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Komu wkońcu wcisne swoją najgorszą sadzonke   
> 
> 
> u mnie będzie jej zdecydowanie lepiej ... jak wszystko w moich dłoniach - urośnie raz dwa


Panowie wszyscy z problemami do Daggulki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


właśnie tak...zapisy przyjmuję już dziś coby ze wszystkimi zdążyć   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

a serio - bardzo się cieszę, Eugeniuszu mój drogi , że będziesz na afterparty   :big tongue:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ...*KOCHANI ....OSTATNI DZWONEK DO WPISÓW I WYPISÓW !!!!!*


Jak dzwonią, to się stawiam...taka...dyscyplina we mnie...  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

Cpt_Q ... wiedziałam, że wpisanie Ciebie na tą listę to tylko kwestia czasu   :big tongue:  ... bardzo się cieszę, że będziesz   :big grin:  

LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie ) 

1. Kruela 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + małż - 2 os + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. kaśka maciej 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... będzie na pewno   :big grin:  
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców 
34. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko. 
35 Cpt_Q



NIEZDECYDOWANI: 
Anisia3 
anirac

----------


## daggulka

*Dziś o 12  zamykam listę !!!!*

_kto jeszcze chętny na dziką imprezę w doborowym towarzystwie przy ognichu, grillu , z gitarami, śpiewami, tańcami ... do białego ranka???? _

----------


## Joskul

Ja jedzonko bez noclegu.

----------


## daggulka

jedzonko będa mieli wszyscy... to w cenie przymusowej  odpłatności 50 zł  :Wink2:   ...ale za to jedzonko będzie swojskie .... więc pewnie pyyyyyychaaaaaa  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> jedzonko będa mieli wszyscy... to w cenie przymusowej  odpłatności 50 zł   ...ale za to jedzonko będzie swojskie .... więc pewnie pyyyyyychaaaaaa


jedzonko w cenie wejściówki (płatne) a towrzystwo Gratis ( nie do zdobycia gdzie indziej za żadne pieniadze)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

*Daggulko* - na afterparty raczej będę sama, więc mnie licz jako 1 osobę.

LISTA :
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie )

1. Kruela
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
3. joskul
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca)
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko
12. joola
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi
15. nitubaga
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą
17. Browar
18. Maluszek + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo)
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu
23. adam_mk + jedonko
24. kaśka maciej
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY
26. lidszu (bez noclegu)
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go
29. Eugeniusz ..... będzie na pewno
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo)
33. dandi3 + trzech kierowców
34. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko.
35 Cpt_Q

----------


## daggulka

ok, Maluszku - liczę jedna osobę    :big tongue:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Miejsce zarezerwowane   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ... bardzo się cieszę, że będziesz   
> ...

----------


## Nefer

> _NIKT Z OSÓB UJĘTYCH NA LIŚCIE MI NIC NA PRIV NIE ZGŁASZAŁ - WIĘC BIORĘ ZA PEWNIK, IŻ WSZYSCY WYMIENIENI NA W/W  LIŚCIE BĘDĄ NA AFTERPARTY OBECNI I MOGĘ ICH BRAĆ POD UWAGĘ ZALICZKUJĄC U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ  _


NIe zarezerwowałam noclegu, bo trochę się czym innym zajęłam. MOgę spać w samochodzie - nie ma sprawy. Zresztą pewnie nie pośpimy w ogóle  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

nocleg mozna rezerwować cały czas ... nic straconego, możesz Nefcia jeszcze zadzwonić i zarezerwować... choć bardziej prawdopodobna jest opcja, że dandi jak obiecał - pospać nam nie da   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

wczoraj rezerwowałam nocleg - były jeszcze miejsca u pani Osińskiej, proponowała takze spanie u swojej sasiadki -  mysle, iż miejsca nie braknie   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*MAM DOBRE WIEŚCI* .....  mamy  od Pani Osińskiej "widełki" , czyli że kilka ludzisków możemy  awaryjnie "dokoptować" ... ale nie stado  :Wink2:  
jeśli koś się zagapił, a bardzo chce z nami być na afterparty - proszę o informację na wątku albo na priv   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

No to luz. Kroi się niezła impreza, bo skład zacny, zacny....

A Dandi coś spowminał, że nie wie czy zostanie, jakiś kierowca odpadł .. niech sam się tłumaczy..

----------


## gawel

Byłem dziś u pani Teresy uiściłęm zaliczkę i mówiła że są jeszcze noclegi u sąsiadki tzn takjak wcześniej pisalem
"2 pokoje 3 osobowe i jeden 4 osobowy wszystkie pokoje z osobna łazienką, s
Państwo PINAS 
Telefon wieczorem: 022-719 92 08 
komórka 601 286 540 
Cena 40 zł /łożko 

W obydwu gospodarstwach cena dotyczy 1 łóżka jeżeli ktoś śpi z małym dzieckiem to nocleg dla tego dziecka jest free"

Poza tym szykuje się atrakcyjne menu, ale niech to pozostanie niespodzianką ...  :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

A ja muszę się w końcu  przespać w moim samochodzie.

----------


## jea

> A ja muszę się w końcu  przespać w moim samochodzie.


  :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> A ja muszę się w końcu  przespać w moim samochodzie.


No co ... w tym jeszcze nie spałam  :smile:

----------


## jea

> Napisał jea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


ja sie boję spać sam w samochodzie...teraz za stary jestem...korzonki  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> ja sie boję spać sam w samochodzie...teraz za stary jestem...korzonki


A ja sobie chcę powspominać stare dzieje .. stat Wołga, te rzeczy ...mrr..

----------


## Nefer

Czy mi się wydaje, czy z listy zginęłam Kaśka Maciej ???? buuu

----------


## daggulka

no coś Ty .... na 24 pozycji się zakamuflowała   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Byłem dziś u pani Teresy uiściłęm zaliczkę i mówiła że są jeszcze noclegi u sąsiadki tzn takjak wcześniej pisalem
> "2 pokoje 3 osobowe i jeden 4 osobowy wszystkie pokoje z osobna łazienką, s
> Państwo PINAS 
> Telefon wieczorem: 022-719 92 08 
> komórka 601 286 540 
> Cena 40 zł /łożko 
> 
> W obydwu gospodarstwach cena dotyczy 1 łóżka jeżeli ktoś śpi z małym dzieckiem to nocleg dla tego dziecka jest free"
> 
> Poza tym szykuje się atrakcyjne menu, ale niech to pozostanie niespodzianką ...


a ja wiem , a ja wiem ..... ale nie powiem ......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Byłem dziś u pani Teresy uiściłęm zaliczkę i mówiła że są jeszcze noclegi u sąsiadki tzn takjak wcześniej pisalem
> "2 pokoje 3 osobowe i jeden 4 osobowy wszystkie pokoje z osobna łazienką, s
> Państwo PINAS 
> Telefon wieczorem: 022-719 92 08 
> komórka 601 286 540 
> Cena 40 zł /łożko 
> 
> ...


Powiedz, bo nie wiem, czy raphacholin zabierac ze soba.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

weź,weź ....  ja po takim żarciu bede tydzień do siebie i wagi dochodzić   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

No co Wy Dziewuszki pażausta   :ohmy:  rapacholin i sylimarol to ja profilaktycznie łykam bo już stara d... jestem ale wy spoko  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jasne, jasne .... ja też już profilaktycznie powinnam   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

jakie tam lekarstwa w tabletkach, najlepsze w płynie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  piwo wszystko przetrawi   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

też uważam, że wystarczy dezynfekcja wewnętrzna  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

tak się trochę dziwię, bo u mnie taka dezynfekcja wewnętrzna to się kończy dziwną niezbyt przyjemną  chorobą nazajutrz - jakoś tak pić mi sie bardziej wtedy chce, i niedobrze mi, i w głowie mi się kręci i najchętniej to bym wtedy z łóżka nie wstawała    :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> tak się trochę dziwię, bo u mnie taka dezynfekcja wewnętrzna to się kończy dziwną niezbyt przyjemną  chorobą nazajutrz - jakoś tak pić mi sie bardziej wtedy chce, i niedobrze mi, i w głowie mi się kręci i najchętniej to bym wtedy z łóżka nie wstawała


to nie znasz zalet mojej mikstury. Po niej zapomnisz o tych dolegliwościach...
juz wielu niedowiarków przekonałem...  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> tak się trochę dziwię, bo u mnie taka dezynfekcja wewnętrzna to się kończy dziwną niezbyt przyjemną  chorobą nazajutrz - jakoś tak pić mi sie bardziej wtedy chce, i niedobrze mi, i w głowie mi się kręci i najchętniej to bym wtedy z łóżka nie wstawała


Daga to sie nazywa KARUZELA Z MADONNANI   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

nawet adekwatnie   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> tak się trochę dziwię, bo u mnie taka dezynfekcja wewnętrzna to się kończy dziwną niezbyt przyjemną  chorobą nazajutrz - jakoś tak pić mi sie bardziej wtedy chce, i niedobrze mi, i w głowie mi się kręci i najchętniej to bym wtedy z łóżka nie wstawała     
> 
> 
> Daga to sie nazywa KARUZELA Z MADONNANI


Ewa Demarczyk

----------


## Eugeniusz_

to zwykły tupot mew   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , a nie jakiś festiwal   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

eeee najwyżej trochę przedłużymy wynajem ośrodka  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA 

LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie ) 

1. Kruela 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Browar 
18. Maluszek + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. kaśka maciej 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... będzie na pewno 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko. 
34. Cpt_Q

*OŚWIADCZAM WSZEM I WOBEC , ZE DZIŚ WYKREŚLIŁAM OSTANIEGO FORUMOWICZA Z OSOBAMI TOWARZYSZĄCYMI  Z LISTY (po znajomości  ) - WIĘCEJ WYKREŚLIĆ NIE MOGĘ, PONIEWAŻ PANI OSIŃSKA SIĘ ZLEKSZA WKURZY (PODALIŚMY JUŻ ILOŚC OSÓB, zakupiła juz część produktów).

TAK WIĘC PRZYJMUJĘ DO WIADOMOŚCI , IŻ WSZYSCY WPISANI - NA AFTERPARTY BĘDĄ ... ALE W MIEJSCE WYKREŚLONYCH 4 OSÓB  MOGĘ JESZCZE KOGOŚ DOPISAĆ .*

----------


## daggulka

*Dandi napisał na priv, że nie przyjedzie , Browar napisał mi na pv, że nie przyjedzie .... i co ja mam robić? 
Potwierdzałam od 2 tygodni ludziom na priv , na czerwono pisałam żeby do 20 czerwca wypisywac się i zapisywać . 
Przecież to jest impreza planowana , a tutaj są sami dorosli ludzie  ... każdy był tego świadom . Termin znany od miesiąca . 
Zanim nastepna osoba tak sobie zrezygnuje po terminie  - prosze sobie zdac sprawę, że to jest impreza płatna, każdy deklarował stuprocentową obecność, rezerwowaliśmy miejscówki . 


ma ktoś jakieś propozycje, bo zaraz mnie szlag trafi   
lepiej mi teraz od razu napiszcie kto jeszcze nie przyjedzie, żebny mnie dwa razy nie trafiał   

jeszcze jakieś newsy?*

----------


## kaśka maciej

Daggulka, relax  :Roll:  
Coś się wymyśli  :Roll:  
Tylko jeszcze nie wiem co  :Confused:  

A swoją drogą, dandi to szuja  :Evil:  Nie gadam z nim <foch>  :big tongue:

----------


## coolibeer

dagulka tak jest zawsze nie przejmuj się. Dziwiłem się że nie zbieracie żadnej zaliczki wpisowego. Zawsze jest tak że na wieść o imprezie jest 200 osób a na kilka dni przed imprezą każdy mówi że nie przyjedzie bo coś tam mu wskoczyło albo wypadło. Ja przez to też przechodziłem jako organizator wielu imprez więc coś o tym wiem. Dagulka dla poprawy humoru informuję cię że ja przyjadę  :smile:  Głowa do góry  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

Uprzejmie prosi sie wszystkich uczestnikow afterparty o zabranie ze soba kanek na jedzonko, ktore zostanie po nieobecnych.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Daggulka, chyba to jedzenie nie jest wyliczone co do grama na osobe? No i tydzien wczesniej pani nie zakupila miesa?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Bo jesli tak... to...   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

ja tez bede - chyba   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

sorki, się uniosłam ...ale czy ja pisze ...nie wiem ...hm...niewyraźnie?
po chińsku?
termin ostateczny był do 20 czerwca , na czerrrrwono pisany niejednokrotnie   :Roll:  

powiedzieliśmy juz Pani Osińskiej, ze bedzie 50 osób dorosłych .... na tyle jest przygotowana , przeciez nie bedziemy kobiecie zmieniać liczby co 5 minut - dorośli jesteśmy , a Gawel nie bedzie oczami świecił  za nas   :Roll:  

jak sie jeszcze ktoś wypisze to nie ręczę za siebie , naprawdę 

Gawel - wiem, ze to niepoważne , ale muszę Cie prosić o pójście do Pani Osińskiej i przeproszenie w naszym imieniu oraz uściślenie liczby osób na min. 45 .... przecież nikt nie bedzie ponosił za kogoś kosztów   :Roll:

----------


## Kruela

To w takim razie nie mam wyjścia  :wink:  ... muszę być  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

Daggulka, wyluzuj, ona na pewno miewa ciagle takie sytuacje przy wiekszych imprezach i z pewnoscia nie kupila jeszcze tego, co sie latwo psuje. Wiem, ze to wkurzajace, ale to nie armia, nie da sie na rozkaz...   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> To w takim razie nie mam wyjścia  ... muszę być


a co chciałaś się wykręcic   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

kurde , wiem ... choleryk ze mnie ..... perfekcjonalista   :oops:   :Wink2:  .... ja jestem taka, że jak coś obiecam to po trupach i na ament - musi być   :Roll:  
i dlatego oczekuję tego samego od innych ... ale .... jak malgoś powiedziałaś - to nie armia   :Roll:  

przepraszam, obiecuję że już będę miła i grzeczna - tylko prosze Was bardzo .... już żadnych takich niespodzianek, ok?  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> kurde , wiem ... choleryk ze mnie ..... perfekcjonalista    .... ja jestem taka, że jak coś obiecam to po trupach i na ament - musi być   
> i dlatego oczekuję tego samego od innych ... ale .... jak malgoś powiedziałaś - to nie armia   
> 
> przepraszam, obiecuję że już będę miła i grzeczna - tylko prosze Was bardzo .... już żadnych takich niespodzianek, ok?


niespodzianki to beda 27 czerwca   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  oby tylko te pozytywne   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

LISTA : 
PŁATNE: 50ZŁ OD OSOBY - W TYM PYSZNE JEDZONKO i INNE ATRAKCJE ( napoje wyskokowe we własnym zakresie ) 

1. Kruela 
2. daggulka + córa (2 os) + nocleg+ jedzonko ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
3. joskul 
4. Gawel - 1 os , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
5. malgos2 - 1 os + nocleg + jedzonko ... NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
6. amafi -2 os + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
7. Caulignon + Mysz - 2 os + jedzonko 
8. Barbossa + jedzonko + być może nocleg 
9. Anoleiz + małż + 2 dzieci + namiot chyba + jedzonko 
10. Malka +ślubny - nocleg ,jedzonko ( jeśli bedziemy to w takiej wersji -potwierdzę ok 20 czerwca) 
11. [email protected] , bez noclegu + jedzonko 
12. joola 
13. sSiwy12 full wypas ...NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
14. Bigbeat - 2 os z dziećmi 
15. nitubaga 
16. Depi + jedzonko+nocleg - być może z Ofcą 
17. Cpt_Q 
18. Maluszek + jedzonko (nocleg - jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
19. Ghost34 + driver - 2 os + jedzonko+ nocleg....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
20. tajemnicze x - 2 os + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
21. Edzia + M + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
22. rasia + pies + jedzonko, bez noclegu 
23. adam_mk + jedonko 
24. kaśka maciej 
25. an-bud i Gosia anbudowa - 2 osoby +jedzonko +nocleg - NOCLEG ZAREZERWOWANY 
26. lidszu (bez noclegu) 
27. coolibeer - 1os + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
28. andzik.78 ..... ??? nie wiadomo czy będzie- potwierdzić 20-go 
29. Eugeniusz ..... będzie na pewno 
30. BetaGreta z małżem + jedzonko + nocleg ....NOCLEG ZAREZEROWANY 
31. e-Mandzia - z jedzonkiem, bez noclegu - sztuk najprawdopodobniej 1 
32. jea - sztuk jeden z jedzonkiem (nocleg jeszcze nie wiadomo) 
33. Nefer alone + nocleg + jedzonko.

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kurde , wiem ... choleryk ze mnie ..... perfekcjonalista    .... ja jestem taka, że jak coś obiecam to po trupach i na ament - musi być   
> i dlatego oczekuję tego samego od innych ... ale .... jak malgoś powiedziałaś - to nie armia   
> 
> przepraszam, obiecuję że już będę miła i grzeczna - tylko prosze Was bardzo .... już żadnych takich niespodzianek, ok?  
> 
> 
> niespodzianki to beda 27 czerwca     oby tylko te pozytywne


innych nie przyjmuję do wiadomości   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*OGŁASZAM, IŻ DOPISUJEMY JESZCZE  DO LISTY AFTERPARTEROWEJ     * 

*CHĘTNI NA IMPREZKE MILE WIDZIANI  *

----------


## gawel

> Daggulka, wyluzuj, ona na pewno miewa ciagle takie sytuacje przy wiekszych imprezach i z pewnoscia nie kupila jeszcze tego, co sie latwo psuje. Wiem, ze to wkurzajace, ale to nie armia, nie da sie na rozkaz...


Uwierz mi w armii tez sie juz nie udaje   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Daggulka, wyluzuj, ona na pewno miewa ciagle takie sytuacje przy wiekszych imprezach i z pewnoscia nie kupila jeszcze tego, co sie latwo psuje. Wiem, ze to wkurzajace, ale to nie armia, nie da sie na rozkaz...  
> 
> 
> Uwierz mi w armii tez sie juz nie udaje


No dobra, mialo byc w armii polnocnokoreanskiej.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


no juz bardziej realne  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

boszszszszzzz... no niech mi ktoś powie dlaczemu ze mnie jest taki choleryk co zawsze mówi co myśli ?  :oops:  
najpierw krzyczę na ludzi , a potem mi głupio ...no ale powiedzcie sami czy czasem nie przeginają .... dobra, dobra - nie zaczynam   :Roll:  

w każdym razie .... muszę zapamiętac, że zawsze kiedy stanie się coś co mnie zdenerwuje to ktoś musi mnie : zakneblować i związać, zamknąc w pokoju na klucz  - następnie przeczekać z pięć godzin cobym se przemyślała, a potem dopiero można mnie puścić wolno   :Roll:  

a i tak sukces wcale nie gwarantowany   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

w każdym razie wszedłam tu żeby przeprosić ludziów na których nakrzyczałam   :oops:   ... a pozostałych proszę równocześnie, żeby byli wyrozumiali dla moich skołatanych nerw i oszczędzili mi złych nowin   :Lol:  

jessooo ... zlot za kilka dni ... ze stresu od wczoraj siede i żre co mi pod rękę podejdzie   :oops:   :Roll:   :Confused:  .... odkurzać ide, chociaż przez pół godziny nic nie pochłonę   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> Uprzejmie prosi sie wszystkich uczestnikow afterparty o zabranie ze soba kanek na jedzonko, ktore zostanie po nieobecnych.     
> 
> Daggulka, chyba to jedzenie nie jest wyliczone co do grama na osobe? No i tydzien wczesniej pani nie zakupila miesa?     Bo jesli tak... to...


Zawieziemy do Markotu - nie ma sprawy.

A z mojego doświadczenia- na imprezę przychodzi ok. 40 %- 60 % deklarujących  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> boszszszszzzz... no niech mi ktoś powie dlaczemu ze mnie jest taki choleryk co zawsze mówi co myśli ?  
> najpierw krzyczę na ludzi , a potem mi głupio ...no ale powiedzcie sami czy czasem nie przeginają .... dobra, dobra - nie zaczynam   
> 
> w każdym razie .... muszę zapamiętac, że zawsze kiedy stanie się coś co mnie zdenerwuje to ktoś musi mnie : zakneblować i związać, zamknąc w pokoju na klucz  - następnie przeczekać z pięć godzin cobym se przemyślała, a potem dopiero można mnie puścić wolno   
> 
> a i tak sukces wcale nie gwarantowany    
> 
> w każdym razie wszedłam tu żeby przeprosić ludziów na których nakrzyczałam    ... a pozostałych proszę równocześnie, żeby byli wyrozumiali dla moich skołatanych nerw i oszczędzili mi złych nowin   
> 
> jessooo ... zlot za kilka dni ... ze stresu od wczoraj siede i żre co mi pod rękę podejdzie     .... odkurzać ide, chociaż przez pół godziny nic nie pochłonę


Daga - ja cię proszę ty weż wyzuluj bo oszalejesz a my razem z tobą - bo jak zacznie się udzielać to.... ja też dołączę   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka ... jedna przeżarta gruba baba na zlocie wystarczy ... choć Ty musisz reprezentacyjnie wyglądać - nie poddawaj się , dasz radę   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> zuzka ... jedna przeżarta gruba baba na zlocie wystarczy ...


Ty juz lepiej jedz albo odkurzaj -  bo jak jeszcze wypijesz i napiszesz coś tak głupiego - TO JA SIE WYPISUJĘ  :smile:  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Uprzejmie prosi sie wszystkich uczestnikow afterparty o zabranie ze soba kanek na jedzonko, ktore zostanie po nieobecnych.     
> 
> Daggulka, chyba to jedzenie nie jest wyliczone co do grama na osobe? No i tydzien wczesniej pani nie zakupila miesa?     Bo jesli tak... to...  
> 
> 
> Zawieziemy do Markotu - nie ma sprawy.


O widzisz, Ty masz zawsze dobre pomysly.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

no ide już, ide ....   :Roll:   :Lol:  
łazienki jeszcze posprzątam w ramach rehabilitacji intelektualnej   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzka ... jedna przeżarta gruba baba na zlocie wystarczy ... choć Ty musisz reprezentacyjnie wyglądać - nie poddawaj się , dasz radę


eeeeeeeeeee taaaaaaaaaam to nie cating na top modelkę tylko spotkanie przyjaznych sobie ludzisków ( zniosą mój widok - mam nadzieje )  :Roll:   :Roll:  - co nie znaczy ze nie bede miec steresa, narazie go nie mam ale zaraz mi sie udzieli od ciebie wiec przestań już !!!!!!  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malka

kokietki   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> kokietki


no coś Ty .... na fakcie - u mnie miesiąc zajadanych stresów i mam 5 kilo więcej na tyłku   :oops:   :Roll:  .... pamiętam doskonale : prawo jazdy, budowa ....no i wiek swoje robi .... trza się pilnować nie ma totamto   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał malka
> 
> kokietki  
> 
> 
> no coś Ty .... na fakcie - u mnie miesiąc zajadanych stresów i mam 5 kilo więcej na tyłku    .... pamiętam doskonale : prawo jazdy, budowa ....no i wiek swoje robi .... trza się pilnować nie ma totamto


hahaha a niedawno pisalas ze jestses tak zesteresowana ze nic nie jesz - i to potwierdza fakt ze kobieta zmienna jest   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

dla pocieszenia powiem ze ja tez mam wiecej, ale nie przyznam sie ile   :Mad:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Kobietki  :Lol:   ale robicie sobie autoreklamę- każdy będzie chciał sprawdzić   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Kobietki   ale robicie sobie autoreklamę- każdy będzie chciał sprawdzić


ale to tak ....hm ... nie wiem .... namacalnie ?   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
>    Kobietki   ale robicie sobie autoreklamę- każdy będzie chciał sprawdzić        
> 
> 
> ale to tak ....hm ... nie wiem .... namacalnie ?


to ze mna im sie troszku zejdzie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka .... dokładnie .... ale to chyba każdy tak ma , że różnie z tym stresem   :Wink2:  
czasem jest tak ściśnięty żołądek , że za nic nie da rady coś przełknąć .... a niekiedy konia z kopytami   :oops:   :Lol:  

w każdym razie ,  od jutra mam taki zapiernicz w robocie, że nie bede miała czasu na stres  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzka .... dokładnie .... ale to chyba każdy tak ma , że różnie z tym stresem   
> czasem jest tak ściśnięty żołądek , że za nic nie da rady coś przełknąć .... a niekiedy konia z kopytami    
> 
> w każdym razie ,  od jutra mam taki zapiernicz w robocie, że nie bede miała czasu na stres


a ja mam w tym tyg luzik - bo tak sobie załatwiłam   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

normalnie dziś cały dzień przesiedziałm w szlafroku na kanapie z laptopem na kolanach - nie pamietam kiedy miałam taki totalny luzik   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


jassssne.... same grubasy  teraz się znajdą ... a potem na zlocie jedna chudsza od drugiej   :Lol:  
zresztą - przecież tak naprawdę nie o chudośc czy grubość tu chodzi ... każdy jest inny żeby nie było nudno na świecie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


jasne bo moj malz lubi te okrąglejsze i pełniejsze......



















wyciągi bankowe   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


chyba do Pani Osińskiej na pieszo     :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   - spalić kalorie i aby jedzonko lepiej smakowało   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

eeee tam, spalimy przy ognisku   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> eeee tam, spalimy przy ognisku


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  czyli jednak tańce ?????   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> eeee tam, spalimy przy ognisku  
> 
> 
>      czyli jednak tańce ?????


staniemy blisko ognicha i się wytopi   :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


jak smalczyk   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał malka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ale skórka się przypieka   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

ale i smrodzik smalczyku też będzie czuć  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

dlatego spalać będziemy inaczej ......














huloć bedziemy   :big grin:

----------


## malka

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


opalenizna ponoc z mody wyszła   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


towar macany do macanta należy...

----------


## Anoleiz

gwoli ścisłości w zarachowaniu
na pozlotowe party zjawiam się w liczbie sztuk 3
ja + szanowny małżonek + dziecię małoletnie

co do noclegu, to dalej tkwię w niebycie - skończy się na przekimaniu w samochodzie pewnie, więc tylko żarełko i owszem  :smile:

----------


## Maluszek

*Anoliez* - jeszcze są miejsca. Ja rezerwowałam chyba we wtorek i były jeszcze 3 miejscówki.

----------


## Maluszek

Pytanie odnośnie napojów *wyskokowych*:

przynosimy co bądź znaczy się co kto lubi  :big grin:  czy też kupujemy jeden lub dwa rodzaje trunków?

----------


## daggulka

ja tam nie wiem , ale kupie zgrzewke warki ... całej zgrzewki na pewno nie wypije   :Wink2:   ... więc reszta dla kogoś awaryjnie   :big grin:  
proponuje własnie tak ...zamiast potem latać do sklepu weźmy to kto co pije (chyba raczej przeważnie piwo  :Wink2:  ), tylko nieco więcej niż zwykle   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

ja biorę 24-pak żywca. tylko pytanie do ducha czy się pomieścimy  :smile:  heheh

----------


## daggulka

boszszszsz.... no co jak co , ale choćby miał Ci sprzęt nagłasniający wyrzucić to 24-paka nie odpuści   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> boszszszsz.... no co jak co , ale choćby miał Ci sprzęt nagłasniający wyrzucić to 24-paka nie odpuści


mam nadzieje że jakoś jutro dojedziemy  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

a byście spróbowali nie   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> ja tam nie wiem , ale kupie zgrzewke warki ... całej zgrzewki na pewno nie wypije    ... więc reszta dla kogoś awaryjnie   
> proponuje własnie tak ...zamiast potem latać do sklepu weźmy to kto co pije (chyba raczej przeważnie piwo  ), tylko nieco więcej niż zwykle


Daggulka, nie przejmuj się. Weź ileśtampaka warki http://nedds.pl/index.php?showtopic=391081&st=0& i luzzzzzz. 
ps. Dziś słysząlam rozmowę, jak facet opowiadał, że na 140 zaproszonych na wesele gości przyszło 78, a za wszystkich płacili. Więc tu i tak jako tako.

Mam pomysł. Kto następny zrezygnuje (w przypadkach losowych można rezygnowac po uiszczeniu opłaty za rezerwację), to następny zlot za karę będzie na jego podwórku.

----------


## daggulka

bedzie dobrze, musi być .... tym samym ...dobranoc   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Dobranoc   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

Daggulka, z tym kupowaniem ilestampaków, to był zart. Uważam, że organizatorzy jeśli chodzi o trunki, za wielką pracę włozona w przygotowania, powinni być na naszym utrzymaniu.

----------


## Magda i Michał

Hej,

Właśnie trafiłem na wątek o afterparty i okazało sie że bedziemy tam miec 5 minut pieszo. Na zlot sie nie pisalismy bo mamy duzo roboty w związku z budową. Ale na afteparty chetnie się dołączymy. Czy można się jeszcze dopisać do listy?

Pozdrawiam,
Michał

PS: Możemy przenocowac kilka osób. Są dwa wolne podwójne materace. W domu nie ma niestety jeszcze czynnej łazienki, ale jest podłączone 1  WC i umywalka. Tak wiec np. jeśli ktoś planował namiot to przy obecnej pogodzie moze byc to lepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## sSiwy12

Smoczyca podbija "nowe landy" i nie ma możliwosci odpisania.
Dlatego w Jej imieniu: oczywiście, że tak - SERDECZNIE ZAPRASZAMY.

----------


## BetaGreta

Michał,
możesz jeszcze do *gawla* uderzyć, on jest pewnie w kontakcie z Panią z Ruśca.

----------


## daggulka

no jestem jeszcze 5 minutek ...zaraz wyjeżdżamy , oczywiście - każdy kto chętny może dołączyć 
Magda i Michał - info na priv Ci wysłałam

----------


## BetaGreta

A *daggulka* ciągle czuwa   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

acha, jakby ktoś coś to numer tel. do mnie ma zuzanka i Gawel ...podadzą w razie potrzeby   :Wink2:  
to, kochani ....do zobaczenia jutro ....naprawdę barrrrrrrdzo się cieszę, że będe mogła się z Wami wszystkimi - zobaczyć  :big grin:  
buziole   :big tongue:

----------


## Maluszek

*Daggulko -* do jutra  :big grin:

----------


## malka

Zuzanka, Gaweł ,Prosze o numer do Dagi...miałam gdzieś w pw - ale sobie wyczysciłam   :oops:

----------

